# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  كيف نكتب التاريخ (كتاب تاريخ مصر) الحلقة الاولي

## ابن طيبة

*اننا نحتاج كثيرا من الخيال و المرونة و التخلي عن الجمود حتي نستطيع ان نحلق في هذا العالم الغامض الذي تواتر الينا مبهما لا ندري له اول من اخر نحتاج ان نكتب هذا التاريخ بعيدا عن القوالب الجامدة المنفرة التي تجعل القاريء يكره المتابعة و يغلق الكتاب من او صفحة بل من اول سطر* 


*انه تاريخنا المصري تاريخ ام الحضارات بلا رياء تاريخ اول قلم و اول اسطول و اول تقويم و اول ثورة مدنية و ثورة دينية و اول رحلة بحريةلاكتشاف العالم ...هكذا كنا اصحاب الريادة في كل شيء و لنقل في معظم الاشياء حتي لا يتهمنا احد بالغرور* 


*نحن ابناء و احفاد اول من اسس نظام للاضراب في العالم و نحن اول المشرعين قبل تشريع حمورابي و اول من عرف الهندسة و الحساب و العلوم و الرياضة
و نحن اول الشعراء حضارتنا الضاربة في القدم لمليون سنة سابقة (طالع كتاب ام الحضارات للاستاذ/مختار السويفي-الدار المصرية اللبنانية)ففي القرن
التاسع عشر الميلادي قام بعض العلماء باكتشافات اثرية سلطت الضوء علي مراحل البدايات الاولي لحضارة مصر القديمة حتي انهم ارجعوا عمر الحضارة المصرية
الي مئات الالاف من السنين ففي قرية السلسلة و الواقعة شمال كوم امبو بمحافظة اسوان عثرت احدي بعثات التنقيب الاثرية علي جمجمة متحجرة لانسان مصري
كان يعيش في تلك المنطقة في عصر موغل في القدم و عندما اجريت الدراسات و الفحوص العلمية لتلك الجمجمة باستخدام احدث اجهزة التحليل الطيفي و الاشعاعي
تبين ان عمرها يزيد علي مليون سنة و معني ذلك ان منطقة جنوب مصر كانت عامرة و مأهولة منذ اكثر من مليون سنة*


*ساحدثكم عن تاريخ مصر القديم و الحديث في سطور قليلة لاني اعلم ان هناك البعض لا يحب المواضيع الطويلة بملل و لربما لا يكتفي البعض بهذا القليل ثم بعد ذلك سوف نتناول تاريخ مصر ببعض من التفصيل علي مر العصور سوف ياخذ هذا منا الكثير من و قت و لكنها دعوة لكتابة التاريخ بعيدا عن التزييف و الغموض و تطويع النصوص التاريخية حسب الاهواء سوف تكون كتابة مجردة بعيدة عن الاهواء اعاننا الله علي ذلك و اتمني من كل من يريد ان يشاركني هذه الخطوة البداية معي يدا بيد* 


*وادي النيل الادني و قد درجت فيه حياة ما قبل الاسرات يحكمه نظام مركزي يقتضيه رخاء البلاد و اشترك سكان ضفتي النيل في حراسة فيضانه و الاستعداد لتحاريقه ما ان وحد مينا شطريه حتي انتهت العصبيات القبلية
و اذا كانت الاساطيل تتحدث عن الاصل الالهي للفرعون و عن عهود كان ملوك مصر هم الهة تؤدي معني واحدا: ذلك ان الشعب هو الذي اله الملك و وطد سلطانه
و الخرافة التي اطلقها هيرودوتس و تصور المصريين عبيدا للفراعنة قضي عليها المؤرخون المحدثون فاهرام الملوك و مصاطب العظماء كما نعرفها و ما تدل عليه من براعة في التصميم و دقة
في التنفيذ و ما تحتويه من فن رفيع لا يمكن تصور تحقيقها علي شعب من الاذلاء لان جو الاستعباد الخانق يقضي علي الملكات و يمنع قيام العبقريات
و امحوتب العظيم الذي الهه المصريون لم يكن ملكا او اميرا و انما كان من عامة الشعب من احاد الشعب ارتفع بنبوغه و ساد بعبقريته في الخلق و التصميم و التنفيذ
و غير امحوتب العظيم اولئك الفنانون المجهولون الذين حفروا رسومات سقارة و تماثيل خفرع و شيخ البلد و رسموا اوز ميدوم لا اتصور تيقظهم الفني و حريتهم في التعبير
في جو عبودية و كبت بل في جو من التعاون و الاخاء و المحبة
تامل حياة الشعب المصري علي جدران مقبرة تي و فتاح و تجول في حرم الهرم المدرج و قف ببهو الاعمدة القديم تحس بحب الحياة حياة شعب مطمئن هانيء لا شعب
يعيش كما صوره هيرودتس في زمان راي فيه الشعب ذليلا مستعبدا تحت اقسي حكم عاناه في تاريخنا القديم لم يعرف الشعب له شبيها الا تحت الحكم العثماني و هو سيطرة الفرس
هذه الدولة القديمة من الاسرة الاولي حتي السادسة هي قمة الحضارة المصرية الاصيلة الخالصة النابعة من روح الشعب المصري دون ضغط اجنبي او تاثر بالغرباء
و لا تحسبن الاهرامات و ابو الهول غرورا و دعاية بل طالع فيها ما طالعه ذلك الرومانسي المرهف الحس شاتوبريان حين قال(( لم يشيد المصري الاهرام لشعوره بالفناء
بل لايمانه بالبقاء هذه المدافن لا تمثل ختام حياة يوم او بعض يوم انما هي معالم الطريق الي حياة لا تعرف النهاية انها ابواب الخلود اقيمت علي حدود الازل))
لا تصدقوا اخواني من يتحدثون عن الصلف و الغرور و الدعاية في الدولة القديمة فلم يعمل ملك او امير و لم يشيد مهندس و لم يرسم رسام
ليعرضوا بضاعة و لكنهم استجابوا الي نوازعهم النفسية نحو حياة باقية لا تقطعها لحظة الموت فخلدوا انفسهم و خلدوا هذا الشعب
انك تحس امام اثار الدولة القديمة برخاء البلاد و رغد عيشها و اقبالها علي الحياة بنفس راضية
تامل ابو الهول ذات صباح عند شروق الشمس و طالع علي سيماه صورة صادقة للحياة المصرية في الدولة القديمة : سماحة الوجه و ابتسامة الجيوكندا راس انسان
بكل المعاني الانسانية علي جسم حيوان رابض رمزا للهدوء و الاطمئنان لا تحفز فيه لعدوان و لا توقع لعدو طاريء تلك هي مصر القديمة امنة داخل حدودها الطبيعية
و فاجئك المؤرخون بقولهم انهم لا يفهمون تماما ما حدث بعد الاسرة السادسة و من حقهم ان يحسبوا البلاد تفرقت شيعا و احزابا فكل هذا جائز و الغالب ان يكون
قد حدث كما يظنون و لا تنس انها مئات السنين لا عشراتها انقضت بين بناة الاهرام و الاسرة الثانية عشرة و الملك بيبي الثاني اخر ملوك الاسرة السادسة في الدولة
القديمة حكم نحو مائة سنة ( تخيلو معي مائة سنة لازق في الكرسي) علي الرغم من ان حكمه كان صالحا و لكن استطالة ملكه انتهت الي نهاية محتومة
من نزوع امراء الدولة الي الاستقلال كما يحدث في الاسرة الواحدة عندما يطول عمر كبيرها
و متني انفرط عقد مصر انهار كيانها السياسي و الاقتصادي و الفني و يمكنك حدوث اي شيء للبلاد من مجاعات و احتلال و فتن و هذا ما الت اليه مصر في عصورها الوسطي
و تاتي الطامة الكبري باحتلال مصر نتيجة التناحر و الفتن التي نالت الاقليم المصري عندما نزل بارضها كالجراد شعب جائع بربري جاء من الشرق من اسيا انهم الهكسوس
و يستمر حكمهم و يعيش الشعب في ضنك الاحتلال و نزلت مصر الي حضيض لم تعرفه من قبل الا ان الصعيد المصري يظل كما هو و كما سيظل دائما مهد الخلاص و ماوي
الاحرار فليهيمن الهكسوس علي الدلتا ماشاء لهم و ليقيموا معسكرهم الكبير في اواريس في شرق الدلتا اما امراء الوجه القبلي فلم تخب حميتهم و لا بردت نخوتهم و ما فتئوا يعملون حتي نظفوا البلاد من اولئك الهمج الدخلاء.
و يبدا عصر مصر المجيدة مصر الحديثة بتولي الاسرة الثامنة عشرة الحكم و تسمع اسماء و لا اروع احمس ...تحتمس...حتشبسوت... امينوفيس
تلك امبراطورية رفع عمادها ابن من ابناء الصعيد هو تحوتمس الثالث
و منذ ذلك الوقت لم تعد الحدود المصرية ارصادا سحرية تمنع الاعداء و اصبح لزاما علي ملوك الصعيد و هم يطاردون الهكسوس الي ماوراء حدود مصر ان يتعقبوهم
شمالا الي جبال طوروس و ان يبسطوا سلطانهم جنوبا حتي الشلال الرابع و غربا الي بلاد برقة في لوبيا(ليبيا) فالدولة الحديثة اضطرتها ظروف الغزو الهكسوسي
و قيام القوي الخارجية الي ان تدخل في مغامرات هائلة مغامرات في الحرب و السلام علي السواء و في العقائد و الادب و الفن و ستدفع مصر غاليا ثمن هذه المغامرات
و هي اتاوة الشعب التي تنزع الي التوسع و السيطرة البعيدة ايا كانت اسبابهذا التوسع لن تعود مصر بعد طرد الهكسوس الي امنها و طمانينتها فقد عرفت قيمة الاعتماد
علي الحدود الطبيعية عندما تقوم وراء تلك الحدود دول تطمع في خيراتها و سيكون طريق الشرق هذا هو سبيل الغزو علي مدي التاريخ المصري حتي العصور الحديثة
(الم يطلب استاذنا الجليل سيد ابراهيم بزراعة سيناء بالبشر حتي نصد هذا الباب المفتوح علي مصرعيه و لكن لا حياة فيمن تنادي)
و لن يجيء الغزو من الغرب الا ايام المعز لدين الله الفاطمي و الا في محاولات الاتراك و الالمان الفاشلة في الحربين العالميتيت الاخيرتين.
حق لمصر ان تتمثل بالحكمة القائلة : اذا اردت السلام فعن طريق الحرب و ستحارب ابان الاسرات الثامنة عشر و التاسعة عشر و العشرون و ستضطر الي
انشاء جيوش مدربة تمارس فنون القتال الحديثة
و توالت الايام و اخذ يحكم مصر كهنة امون و اسر ليبية و اثيوبية و لن يرتقي هؤلاء و اولئك عرش مصر كغزاة جاءوا من الغرب او من الجنوب بل كرؤساء جند
بالجيش المصري او كحكام محلييين من قبل ملك مصر كل هذه الاسناء من امثال شيشنق و طهارقة اسماء ليبين و اثيوبيين اقتحموا مرتقي العرش بسواعدهم من بين قواد
الامبراطورية المصرية كما سيفع المماليك فيما سيجيء من الزمان
و قد تراود مصر المجد في العهد الصاوي فتتخذ مثلها في الفن و الادارة من الدولة القديمة و ستتوهج جذوة الحضارة زمنا غير طويل و لن يصون استقلال مصر الا تخاذل
الدول الحديثة حولها اما حينما تقوم من بينها دول قوية كالاشوريين و الفرس فما اسرع ان تهاجم مصر و تحتلها و كان الفرس بعد الهكسوس و قبل الاتراك العثمانيين من اسوأ
من عرفتهم مصر ظلمة مفسدين و سيجيء الاسكندر الاكبر ليخلص مصر من حكم الفرس و تنتهي بذلك سلسلة الاسرات الثلاثين
ارجو ان يكون الوقت قد ان لنجري حساب سنوات الاستقلال المصري بالنسبة لسنوات الاستعباد و في هذا الحساب يجب الاتفاق علي ان مصر لا تفقد استقلالها و ان قامت
بحكمها اسر اجنبية كالبطالسة و الطولونيين و الاخشيديين و الفاطميين و الايوبين و المماليك انما تفقد مصر استقلالها عندما تنزل الي مرتبة الولاية و الايالة و الاقليم
و يحكمها ملوك و اباطرة او خلفاء وسلاطين يعيشون في عواصم خارج مصر
و مع ان الهكسوس حكموا مصر من اواريس داخل حدود مصر الا انني سوف اسقط حكمهم من حساب سنوات الاستقلال و كذلك حكم الفرس
فلنبدا من سنة 3200 ق.م و ننتهي الي حكم الطالسة سنة 30 ق .م
يكون انقضي علي مصر نحو 2800 عام كانت فيها دولة مستقلة دون نظر الي نوع الاسرات الحاكمة
و منذ الحكم الروماني حتي بدء الدولة الطولونية مضي علي مصر 900 عام كانت فيه و لاية لروما ثم لبيزنطة ثم للعرب بالمدينة و دمشق و بغداد
و من الدولة الطولونية حتي الغزو العثماني عاشت مصر دولة مستقلة نحو 600 سنة و لعلك وصلت معي الي ان مصر في تاريخها الذي يقدر بحوالي خمسة الاف عام
تمتعت بالاستقلال الكامل لمدة 3500 سنة منها حوالي 2500 سنة حكمتها اسر مصرية و 1000 سنة حكمتها اسر اجنبية
امة تحيا خمسة الاف عام علي اقل تقدير تستقل فيها 3500 سنة اي ما يعادل سبعين في المائة من تاريخها اليست هذه حقيقة يجب ان ندقها بالقدوم و المسمار في رؤوس شبابنا
؟
امة الفية اطول الامم تاريخ وحضارة تعيش في اكثر من ثلثي تاريخها مستقلة تتنقل بين الحضارات من حضارة مصرية صميمة الي حضارة مصرية يونانية و مصرية
بيزنطية و مصرية مسيحية و مصرية اسلامية
هذا موجز مختصرلتاريخنا ماذا يخبرنا اذا دعونا ندخل الي التفاصيل* 

*الحلقة القادمة: مقدمة عن تاريخ مصر ما قبل الاسرات*

*المراجع
1-  موسوعة مصر القديمة سليم حسن
2- مصر ام الحضارات مختار السويفي
3- فجر الضمير جيمس هنري بريستد
4- بانوراما فرعونية محمد عبد الحميد بسيوني
5- الرمز و الاسطورة في مصر القديمة رندل كلارك
6- الهة مصر تشارلز نيمس
7- الشرق الادني القديم د/عبد العزيز صالح
8- معجم الحضارة المصرية القديمة جورج بوزنر و اخرون*

----------


## قلب مصر

أهلا بيك اخى العزيز معتز وبعودتك الجميلة - نفتقد موضوعاتك القيمة منذ فترة - وعودة قوية بموضوع هام جدا
التاريخ للأسف دائما ما نقرأه بوجه نظر كاتبه وليس بحقيقته الفعلية
فعتدما يكون الكاتب المؤرخ ناقم على الحقبة التاريخية التى عاشها أو غير مقتنع بها نجده يكتب بهذه الروح
وهى حالة غير شعورية تجتاح الانسان بهذا الشكل وتدعوه لأن يكتب هكذا
وأما إذا كان راضي أو مقتنع عن الحقبة التاريخية التى يعيشها فهو من الممكن أن يصفها بأكثر مما فيها

ولذا فهذا الموضوع هام جدا حتى نقرأ التاريخ بعين الإنصاف والحق
ونعلم الحقيقة من الزيف

اشكرك لدعوتك الكريمة لقراءة التاريخ معك
واتمنى وجودك باستمرار معنا - أهلا بك  :f:   :f:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أهلا بيك اخى العزيز معتز وبعودتك الجميلة - نفتقد موضوعاتك القيمة منذ فترة - وعودة قوية بموضوع هام جدا
> التاريخ للأسف دائما ما نقرأه بوجه نظر كاتبه وليس بحقيقته الفعلية
> فعتدما يكون الكاتب المؤرخ ناقم على الحقبة التاريخية التى عاشها أو غير مقتنع بها نجده يكتب بهذه الروح
> وهى حالة غير شعورية تجتاح الانسان بهذا الشكل وتدعوه لأن يكتب هكذا
> وأما إذا كان راضي أو مقتنع عن الحقبة التاريخية التى يعيشها فهو من الممكن أن يصفها بأكثر مما فيها
> 
> ولذا فهذا الموضوع هام جدا حتى نقرأ التاريخ بعين الإنصاف والحق
> ونعلم الحقيقة من الزيف
> 
> ...


*الاخت الفاضلة قلب مصر
اخجلتم تواضعنا اختي الفاضلة
و ارجو ان اكون عند حسن الظن بي دائما
منتظر منك المساعدة في الموضوع
دمتي بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*مقدمة عن تاريخ مصر ما قبل الاسرات (1)


اينما يممت وجهك في ربوع مصر المحروسة وجدت اثار النشاط البشري خلال الدهور الحجرية الثلاثة القديمة(1) أي قبل عشرات الالاف من السنين قبل الميلاد فمنطقة العباسية و الجبل الاحمر و المقطم  و دهشور و سقارة و سفوح مرتفعات الاقصر و قرب اسوان و في الطرق المؤدية الي الواحات و علي اطراف الدلتا و حول عيون حلوان و وادي الطميلات و وادي العنجية و في الجيزة و الفيوم و حوض كوم امبو و قرية السبيل و الواحة الخارجة 


هكذا كانت كل ربوع مصر تحوي بين جنباتها جماعات عاشت في ظل ظروف قاسية و لاقت من الصعوبات ما لاقت و اذا كانت الحاجة ام الاختراع و ايا كان الخيال الذي قد نحتاجه لكتابة التاريخ فاننا نحتاج الي عقول خلاقة حتي  نستطيع ان نتصور حياة الانسان المصري الاول في بيئته التي كان يعيش فيها منذ عشرات الالاف من السنين فمنطقة كوم امبو كانت في الماضي السحيق عبارة عن بحيرة واسعة من الماء العذب يصب فيها نهران ينبعان من جبال البحر الاحمر و يخترقان الصحراء الشرقية و ينتهيان الي مصب تلك البحيرة كما كانت هناك ايضا عدة انهار تنبع من تلك الجبال و تحفر وديانها في الصحراء الشرقية حتي تصل الي وادي النيل .
اما الصحراء الغربية فلم تكن مغطاة بالرمال كما تبدو الان بل كانت مناطق مخضرة معشوشبة حافلة بالاشجار و النباتات و عيون المياه العذبة.
اما دلتا النيل فقد كانت في البداية خليجا من المياه المالحة يمتد من البحر الي داخل الارض ثم اخذ النيل يغمرها بطميه المتراكم علي مدي الاف السنين حتي تكونت ارضها و جري النيل فوق ارضها في عدة فروع لم يعد باقيا منها الان سوي فرعي رشيد و دمياط. و لذلك فقد كان النيل يغمر اغلب مناطق الدلتا فامتلات بالاحراش و النباتات الكثيفة.هذه صورة مختصرة لما كانت عليه مصر جغرافيا و مقدار ما عاناه هذا المصري الاول الذي انشأ هذه الحضارة.


و اذا كنا نتحدث عن جغرافية مصر ما قبل التاريخ فيجب ان نتحدث عن هذا المجري العملاق شريان الحياة صاحب الفضل العظيم نهر النيل و الذي ان كان نهرا عاصيا متمردا في الزمن السحيق لم يسيطر عليه احد بعد الا ان عبقرية هؤلاء المصريين الاوائل تجلت في معرفة موعد الفيضان السنوي المعتاد و عرفوا بالتالي الوقت المناسب لاعداد الارض للزراعة و عندما انتشرت زراعة الحبوب علي نطاق واسع عرفوا السبيل الي تخزين الحبوب و تشوينها في صوامع بدائية لاستخدام الفائض في بقية اوقات السنة .
و هكذا نتقل الانسان المصري الاول من عذابات الصيد و انتشار الجوع و استمرار التنقل من مكان لمكان الي معرفة الزراعة و الاستقرار حولي ضفتي النيل ليجد الانسان الاول وقتا للفراغ اخذ يستثمره في تنمية ملكاته و موهبته و مهاراته الذهنية .
و من هذا المنطلق الجديد استطاع المصريون الاوائل ان يبتدعوا قواعد السلوكيات الاخلاقية السوية سواء بالنسبة للانسان الفرد او بالنسبة للجماعة ككل.
و بدا ظهور البوادر الاولي للحكمة و العقائد الدينية و من هذا المنطلق ايضا خطا الانسان المصري الاول اولي خطواته في عالم الفن.
و استطاع المصريون الاوائل ابتكار الطرق و الادوات و الوسائل الزراعية التي مازال اعلبها مستخدما في الريف المصري حتي الان.
هكذا كان تطور الانسان المصري الاول تطورا مضنيا حتي استطاع ان يصل الي تلك المرحلة من الرقي لتشكيل اول حضارة عرفها البشر و ليس كما يدعي البعض ان سبب هذه الحضارة هؤلاء الزرق الوجوه و الجلد الوافدون من اطلنتس المزعومة او ان المصري الاول هو حفيد هذه الكائنات الوافدة من الفضاء الخارجي ان لهؤلاء ان يفيقوا!!!!!!

لنا عودة

__________________________________________________  ______
1-	الدهور الحجرية معني مرادف لتعبير ما قبل التاريخ و يقصد بها الدهور التي بدات معها حضارة الانسان البدائي 

المراجع
1- حضارة مصر و الشرق القديم  د/ابراهيم زرقانة
2- الماضي الحي  ايفار لسنر   ترجمة: شاكر ابراهيم سعيد
3- تاريخ مصر القديمة (جزءان)     د/رمضان السيد
4- نمو الحضارة        و.ج.بري      ترجمة:لويس اسكندر
5- المجمل في تاريخ مصر   د/ناصر الانصاري
6-THE EGYPTIANS    BY: CYRIL  ALDERD
7- ANCIENT EGYPT      BY: GORGE HART*

----------


## قلب مصر

ما شاء الله عليك أستاذ معتز
الموضوع يسير بشكل جميل جدا 
والمعلومات المتاحة به اكثر من رائعة
تقبل تحياتى  :f:

----------


## طائر الألفة

> *امة تحيا خمسة الاف عام علي اقل تقدير تستقل فيها 3500 سنة اي ما يعادل سبعين في المائة من تاريخها اليست هذه حقيقة يجب ان ندقها بالقدوم و المسمار في رؤوس شبابنا
> ؟
> امة الفية اطول الامم تاريخ وحضارة تعيش في اكثر من ثلثي تاريخها مستقلة تتنقل بين الحضارات من حضارة مصرية صميمة الي حضارة مصرية يونانية و مصرية
> بيزنطية و مصرية مسيحية و مصرية اسلامية
> 
> 
> *


قدر مصر أن تكون مستهدفة فهي مفتاح منطقة من أهم مناطق العالم قديما وحديثا، وهي حارسة حضارة وقيم ومباديء تتناقض بالسليقة والفطرة السليمة مع أطماع الغزاة وشرور الغازين
كما أنه قدر تاريخ مصر أن يظلم فيتصور أبناؤه أن تاريخهم هو مصدر ما هم فيه من شرور، وليس غريبا أن تكون هذه الفكرة قد راجت بفعل مقصود من أعداء هذا الشعب وهذا البلد في الخارج والداخل
كثيرا ما نسمع أن جمود المصريين المدعى واستسلامهم المزعوم للطغاة ما هو إلا أثر جانبي من أثار الاستعمار الطويل، فيما ينصع تاريخ مصر الحر طوال 3500 سنة، وفيما يخبرنا التاريخ أن أول ثورات الشعوب على حكامها جرت وقائعها جميعا على أرض مصر، ويصل البعض بتقديرهم إلى أن أول 40 ثورة ضد الظلم على وجه الأرض وقعت على أرض هذا البلد الخصيب الذي لا يعدم في أحلك أوقاته من يعرفون قدره ويرفعون فيه لواء الحياة من أبنائه

 الأستاذ معتز فطين
تقديري لكل ما حملته سطورك من ثراء المعلومة ودقة الفهم وتوقد الروح

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ما شاء الله عليك أستاذ معتز
> الموضوع يسير بشكل جميل جدا 
> والمعلومات المتاحة به اكثر من رائعة
> تقبل تحياتى


*الاخت الفاضلة ام يوسف
يزيدني مرورك بالموضوع و اطلاعك عليه اصرار علي الاستمرار
دمتي بالف خير*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ الفاضل معتز فطين 

موضوع رائع جدا جدا وأسلوب شيق جدا في تدوينة وتوثيقة .......
استمتعت بالفعل بالقراءة ووجدتني أعود للعصور القديمة مع كتاباتك الرائعة ......
سلمت يداك وفي انتظار البقية باذن الله من كتاباتك المميزة.......
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> قدر مصر أن تكون مستهدفة فهي مفتاح منطقة من أهم مناطق العالم قديما وحديثا، وهي حارسة حضارة وقيم ومباديء تتناقض بالسليقة والفطرة السليمة مع أطماع الغزاة وشرور الغازين
> كما أنه قدر تاريخ مصر أن يظلم فيتصور أبناؤه أن تاريخهم هو مصدر ما هم فيه من شرور، وليس غريبا أن تكون هذه الفكرة قد راجت بفعل مقصود من أعداء هذا الشعب وهذا البلد في الخارج والداخل
> كثيرا ما نسمع أن جمود المصريين المدعى واستسلامهم المزعوم للطغاة ما هو إلا أثر جانبي من أثار الاستعمار الطويل، فيما ينصع تاريخ مصر الحر طوال 3500 سنة، وفيما يخبرنا التاريخ أن أول ثورات الشعوب على حكامها جرت وقائعها جميعا على أرض مصر، ويصل البعض بتقديرهم إلى أن أول 40 ثورة ضد الظلم على وجه الأرض وقعت على أرض هذا البلد الخصيب الذي لا يعدم في أحلك أوقاته من يعرفون قدره ويرفعون فيه لواء الحياة من أبنائه
> 
>  الأستاذ معتز فطين
> تقديري لكل ما حملته سطورك من ثراء المعلومة ودقة الفهم وتوقد الروح


*الاخ الفاضل طائر الالفة
مرحبا بك معنا في منتداك و منتدي كل المصريين و العرب ابناء مصر
اسمح لي ان اقوم باهداءك الفقرة التالية بعد ان اقوم بالرد علي اختنا الفاضلة ليلة عشق و سوف تكون بعنوان
هذا الانسان المتواضع من اسس هذه الحضارة العظيمة !!!دراسة مستفيضة
دمت بالف خير اخي الفاضل و منتظر مشاركاتك معي*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *الأخ الفاضل معتز فطين 
> 
> موضوع رائع جدا جدا وأسلوب شيق جدا في تدوينة وتوثيقة .......
> استمتعت بالفعل بالقراءة ووجدتني أعود للعصور القديمة مع كتاباتك الرائعة ......
> سلمت يداك وفي انتظار البقية باذن الله من كتاباتك المميزة.......
> لك خالص الشكر والتقدير ......
> 
> تحياتي 
> ليلة عشق*


*الاخت الفاضلة ليلة عشق
شاكر لك كلماتك الطيبة و تعليقك الرائع علي الموضوع
فهذا بعض ما عندكم
دمتي بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*هذا الانسان المتواضع صاحب هذه الحضارة العملاقة*



*هل قابلت يوما فلاح في حقله او صانع في مصنعه او غازل في مغزله او بناء و هو يعلي بنايته اذا قابلت هؤلاء فقد قابلت حفيدا من احفاد بناة الاهرام و المسلات و المعابد و الكنائس و المساجد و من شق قناة السويس و اول ما سوف تلاحظه هنا هي تلك الابتسامة المرتسمة فوق شفتيه ابتسامة طيبة تآسرك حتي لا تستطيع ان تفلت منها حتي تبادله الابتسامة و لكن تفاجئك تلك النظرة المليئة بالتحدي الساخر و هذه السواعد التي قدت من صخر و جسد هزيل تسأل نفسك مائة مرة كيف زرع هذا الهزيل هذه المساحة الشاسعة من الارض دون ان يقع مغشيا عليه بعد ضربه للارض بالفأس للمرة الثانية...مازلت اراك واقفا هناك يشدك شيء في هذا الانسان الغريب ....اعلم انك تراه لاول مرة و لكنك تحس معه بالالفة و كانك تمت له بصلة قربي و كانه اخوك او اباك او خالك او عمك او جدك و في اسوء الفروض و كانه صديقك ....الاسئلة تتوالي علي راسك ما سبب هذا الشعور و لنخوض معا في اسباب هذا الشعور

ان قصة التاريخ المصري القديم في ذاتها قصة بالغة الروعة و لكننا اهل البلاد او زائريها ننسي دائما في اوج اعجابنا المسئول الاول عما نتأثر به. فالاهرام و التقويم و نصوص الاهرام وكتاب الموتي و كنوز توت و المسلات و المعبد و التعامد الشمسي و جامع عمرو و الكنيسة المعلقة و.......و............... كل هذه الاثار توحي الينا باسماء الملوك و الخلفاء و السلاطين و ننسي منشئها الفعلي  و هو الشعب المصري ذلك الشعب الذي يقف خلف كل هذه الروائع ثابتا للرزايا و المحن و ننساه لانه غير مسمي فلا هو رمسيس و لا اخناتون و لا كيلوباترا و لا هو عمرو بن العاص و ابن قلاوون و لا محمد علي او جمال عبدالناصر او السادات . 
ننساه و هو الماثل اما عيوننا اليوم كما كان منذ الالف او الثلاثة الاف او ستة الاف او العشرة الاف سنة السابقة ....فالفلاح المصري اليوم هو نفسه فلاح الالفية الاولي قبل نشاءة التاريخ لا في نوع التفكير و لا في لغته و لا في عقيدته و لا في لباسه و لكن فيما له علاقة بالارض و الري و الزراعة يخرج الي الحقل و يعود الي مأواه البدائي يتزوج و ينجب الاولاد ايادي عاملة ....و ينام هو و هم و البهائم و الدواجن فيما يكاد يكون مكانا واحدا ينظر الي العمدة و شيخ البلد نظرته الي صاحب السلطان هذه هي وحدة المصري عبر تاريخه وحدة الحياة علي ضفاف النيل.
و اهم منها وحدة الشقاء الناشيء عن الاستغلال: استغلال رجل المدينة صاحب الارض و كاهن المعبد و ممثل السلطة . و قصة الشقاء هذه لا تتغير بتغير الاشخاص: جناب اللورد في قصر الدوبارة و افندينا في القصر العالي و مولانا ظل الله علي الارض في المابين و الملك الاله في القصر الكبير ((فر – عا)) اختلفت المسميات و ظلت حياة الفلاح ترسف في سلاسل محكمة الحلقات لا فكاك له منها : المال للحكومة و السخرة للدولة و كل شيء لصاحب الارض أي للمملوك المالك و الباشا و رجل الثورة و رجل الدين و الاستراتيجوس الروماني نائبا عن قيصر و البطليموس و كل من حكم به عليه الزمان من قديم الزمان و حديثه.
كانت هذه نبذه عن الفلاح كواحد من اصحاب هذه الحضارة العظيمة سواء اما ابن المدينة ابن الحضر فلهذا حديث اخر ياتي في المداخلة التالية*
*لنا عودة*

*المراجع
1- سندباد مصري         حسين فوزي
2- عبدالرحمن الجبرتي   عجائب الاثار في التراجم و الاخبار
3- علي ابراهيم حسن    مصر في العصور الوسطي
4- عبدالقادر حمزة     علي هامش التاريخ المصري القديم (مجلدان)*

----------


## horse

أستاذي العزيز معتز ...
اغفر لي حضوري المتأخر ....وسامحني علي عدم التواجد دائما ...لكني أثق أنك تقدر الظروف...
ولأنك الأستاذ ونحن التلامذة ...فاقبل من الطلاب تساؤلاتهم....

أولا ...هل بنينا الاهرام عن طيب خاطر ....الاجابة نعم ...وأنا أشاركك الرأي ...فربما يقهرنا سلطان أو حاكم أن نبني له مقبرة ....لكن أن يجبرنا أن نزين له مقبرته بأجمل الزخارف وأروع النقوش فهذا شيء لا يقوي عليه ...
بناها المصريين بالفعل لأنها توافق ايمان عظيم في نفوسهم بالدار الآخرة ...ولكن ...
هل يستحق هذا الإيمان كل هذا العناء ؟...من المحتمل أنهم تعبوا في تصميم أهرامهم والإعداد لبنائها لتحقق المعجزات الفلكية التي نسمعها ....لكنهم من المؤكد قد تجشموا في سبيل ذلك أشد العناء وأكبر التعب ....هذا بخلاف المصاريف والعمال الذين شاركوا والآلات المستخدمة في النقل ...إلخ.
والسؤال ...
هل هذا تصرف يليق بالعظماء الأوائل ...وهل تضييع الوقت والجهد والمال عمل يفخر به الفراعنة ...وهل تضييع الموارد البشرية وتعطيلهم ببناء الأهرام عمل يتفق مع عقول قوم بلغوا من الحضارة مبلغها ..؟...

ثانيا ...
عندما يتحدث الخالق عز وجل عن الحكام المصريين ينعتهم بالفراعنة ....وعندما يتحدث عن الحكام الأجانب يصفهم بالملوك ...
وهذه حقيقة ربما تكررت بين جدران قاعة التاريخ أكثر من مرة ...وأعتقد أن حضرتك أول من أشرت هنا إلي أن يوسف بن يعقوب عليه السلام أطلق عليه المصريون القدامي الملك يويا ...
تعالي إذن نسترجعكيف تحدث المولي عز وجل عن الفريقين...:


"قال فرعون ما أريكم إلا ما أري وما أهديكم إلا سبيل الرشاد " ...الآية 29 غافر.
" ونادي فرعون في قومه قال يقوم أليس لي ملك مصر وهذه الأنهار تجري من تحتي افلا تبصرون "
 " فاستخف قومه فأطاعوه إنهم كانوا قوما فاسقين . فلما ءاسفونا انتقمنا منهم فأغرقنهم أجمعين . فجعلنهم سلفا ومثلا للآخرين "....
الأيات 51،  55, 56 سورة الزخرف .

" وقال الملك إني أري سبع بقرات سمان يأكلهن سبع عجاف وسبع سنبلت خضر وأخر يابست  يأيها الملأ أفتوني في رأيي إن كنتم للرأيا تعبرون "...
" قال اجعلني علي خزائن الأرض إني حفيظ عليم "
"وكذلك مكنا ليوسف في الارض يتبوأ منها حيث يشاء نصيب برحمتنا من نشاء ولا نضيع أجر المحسنين ".....يوسف الآيات 43، 55, 56


ماأقصده وماأرمي إليه هو أن الله سبحانه وتعالي أذل الفرعون الحاكم المصري عنما تجبر علي الله ورفض الحق ورد الصواب ....بل وشمل قومه في عذابه لأنه استخفهم فوجدهم فاسقين فاستحقوا أن ينالوا العقاب معه ....
وعل العكس من ذلك ...مكن لحاكم مصر من الهكسوس ...لأنه من الواضح أنه كان يتمتع بديموقراطية لا نعرفها عندما سمح للملأ أن يشاركوه تفسير حلمه ...
بل والأكثر من ذلك أن الله أوحي إليه بتلك الرؤيا لينقذ الأرض من شبح مجاعة كادت أن تودي بها ....بل ومكن له ولنبي الله يوسف في الارض ...حيث كانت خزائن الأرض في عهد الملك الهكسوسي في ارض مصر...

لماذا إذن ياأستاذي  نصف الهكسوس بالإحتلال ؟....
لماذا ننظر لمصر علي أنها دولة غير مستقلة عندما حكمها العرب مثلا وكانت ولاية تابعة لتلك الدول الإسلامية ؟...
وهل تلك النظرة تسيء إلي قدر وعظم تلك الدول الإسلامية ؟....وهل هذه النظرة تلقي بما صاغه أجدادنا المسلمون من فكر وعلم وثقافة وفن وراء ظهر التاريخ لأننا لم نكن مستقليين ؟...


ثالثا ...
الفلاح المصري البسيط ...هذا الكيان الذي لا يعرف في حياته سوي داره وحقله وتلك الحيوانات التي يتخذ منها اصدقاءه ....
هذا الإنسان الذي لا يتسع قاموسه الفكري لأكثر من عمله الذي يبذل فيه جهده بغض النظر إن كان يبذله في خدمة افندينا أو مولانا أو حتي الفرعون العظيم ...
هل تلك الصورة صورة مشرقة ؟....هل هذه صفات نفتخر بها عندما نصف الشخصية المصرية ...هل هذه خصائص رفيعة تفرد بها الإنسان المصري منذ بداية التاريخ وآن لنا أن نفخر بها ؟... 
وهل تلك السلبية واللا مبالاة التي نلاقيها بين نفوسنا هي من موروثات ذلك الرعيل الأول ؟...

بين يديك ياسيدي بعض الخواطر لإنسان مصري يحب ان يقرأ تاريخ بلاده كما يجب أن يكون ....وأعرض علي أستاذي بعض الافكار التي أود تصحيحها إن كانت خاطئة....

عودا حميدا أستاذ معتز ...نورت بيتك ....وفقك الله فيما تقدم ....وتقبل منا خالص الشكر وعظيم الثناء ...
دمت بخير...

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخ الحبيب هورس
اهلا بك اخي الكريم
لنبدأ من نهاية مقالك الاكثر من رائع و تحليلانك لما كتبت حتي الان عن تاريخنا العظيم و كيف يكتب و لاقتبس مما كتبت هذه الفقرة الثالثة :
(ثالثا ...الفلاح المصري البسيط ...هذا الكيان الذي لا يعرف في حياته سوي داره وحقله وتلك الحيوانات التي يتخذ منها اصدقاءه ....
هذا الإنسان الذي لا يتسع قاموسه الفكري لأكثر من عمله الذي يبذل فيه جهده بغض النظر إن كان يبذله في خدمة افندينا أو مولانا أو حتي الفرعون العظيم ...
هل تلك الصورة صورة مشرقة ؟....هل هذه صفات نفتخر بها عندما نصف الشخصية المصرية ...هل هذه خصائص رفيعة تفرد بها الإنسان المصري منذ بداية التاريخ وآن لنا أن نفخر بها ؟... 
وهل تلك السلبية واللا مبالاة التي نلاقيها بين نفوسنا هي من موروثات ذلك الرعيل الأول ؟...)
نظرت انت الي وصفي للفلاح المصري و كأنني وسمته بالعار و لكنه فخار ان يقابل هذا الذي لا حول له و لا قوة طغيان الملك و الجابي و الحاكم العسكري و الوالي و مندوب بريطانيا العظمي و لكنني تقمصت دور رسام عاش هذه المعيشة و طالع الصورة الحية التي رسمها وكيل القنصل البريطاني ايام محمد علي و هو يصف حال الفلاحين المصريين عندما اصاب الطاعون ماشيتهم: لقد راهم يربطون الحمار مع الجمل لجر المحراث و شهدهم يتكاتفون جماعات ليجروا محاريثهم في سبيل خصاصة من العيش كي لا يموتوا جوعا كل هذا الجهد الجبار لمجرد حفنة من الذرة و قليل من المش و خشاش الارض و هدمة زرقاء الا نفتخر بهذا الاب و الاخ و الجد و العم و الخال الذي عاش مثل هذه المعيشة الضنك و اسس هذه الحضارة علي مر سبعة الاف عام او يزيد
و لماذا نطلق علي موقفه هذا كلمة السلبية و اللامبالاة  اذا نقبت عن الشخصية المصرية منذ قديم الازل و حتي الان نجدها لا تعتمد علي الثورات و الاضطرابات وحدها كعلامة علي يقظة القومية المصرية و انك لواجد امثلة لهذه الثورات و الاضطرابات علي طول التاريخ المصري: في العهد القديم و بعد استتباب البطالسة و ابان الحكم الروملني و البزنطي و العربي و العثماني و الفرنسي و البريطاني بيد ان الثورات و الاضطرابات لا تصور وحدها يقظة الوطنية المصرية لان المصريين اول من حذقوا ما يعرف بالمقاومة السلبية و اذا كانت بعض حركاتهم القومية لم تعرف باسم (((العصيان المدني))) فكثيرا ما كانت كذلك في الحقيقة.

اما سؤالك الثاني و بخصوص حديث السياق القراني عن الملك و الفرعون فاسمح لي بان اوضح لك نقطة غاية في الاهمية و هي لا يجود في التاريخ المصري ما يفيد او يدل علي ان فرعون كان من القاب ملوك قدماء المصريين و انما كانت هناك كلمة (فر-عا) اي اله القصر الكبير  اما كلمة فرعون الواردة في القران الكريم فهي اسم علم كان يطلق علي هذا الملك الجبار الطاغية الذي اذاق بني اسرائيل الامرين و انتهي نهاية يعرفها الجميع و الا ما قولك عندما تحدث الله عن طغمة الشر  يقول تعالي:
( َنُمَكِّنَ لَهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ وَنُرِيَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا مِنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَحْذَرُونَ)القصص الاية 6
(إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَقَارُونَ فَقَالُوا سَاحِرٌ كَذَّابٌ )غافر الاية 24 
اذا و كما تري و كما سوف نثبت باذنه تعالي فيما سيلي من مداخلات ان فرعون اسم علم لملك من ملوك مصر القديمة و ليس معني ان هناك ملكا كان كافرا كفرا بينا فان باقي الملوك كذلك او ان قوم هذا الملك كانوا فاسقين فان كل شعب مصر علي مر عصوره القديمة كان فاسق بالضرورة 
ان نلقب الحضارة المصرية القديمة بحضارة الفراعنة لهو ظلم فاضح لان منهم من امن بالله ملكا و شعبا

اما سؤالك الثالث عن الاهرامات و لاقتبسه من مداخلتك 
(والسؤال ...هل هذا تصرف يليق بالعظماء الأوائل ...وهل تضييع الوقت والجهد والمال عمل يفخر به الفراعنة ...وهل تضييع الموارد البشرية وتعطيلهم ببناء الأهرام عمل يتفق مع عقول قوم بلغوا من الحضارةمبلغها ..؟...)
هل يعقل ان يكون بناء الاهرامات كمقبرة لملك و اذا افترضنا ذلك فلماذا ثلاثة اهرامات بمواصفات محددة مقننة و لماذا ابو الهول و لماذا المعابد و لماذا الترع و السدود و لماذا الازهر و لماذا السد العالي و لماذا....و لماذا...
لن اجيبك الان لانني سوف احرق الموضوع بذلك لذا لنؤجل هذه الفقرة بالذات الي وقتها

دائما ما تبهرني ردودك علي المواضيع فانت لا تقرأ للقراءة فقط و لكنك تبحث و تفحص و تدقق ثم تجيب بارك الله لنا في عقليتك المتوقدة و ارجو ان اكون قد شفيت غليلك فيما طرحته من اسئلة*

----------


## horse

> لماذا إذن ياأستاذي  نصف الهكسوس بالإحتلال ؟....
> لماذا ننظر لمصر علي أنها دولة غير مستقلة عندما حكمها العرب مثلا وكانت ولاية تابعة لتلك الدول الإسلامية ؟...
> وهل تلك النظرة تسيء إلي قدر وعظم تلك الدول الإسلامية ؟....وهل هذه النظرة تلقي بما صاغه أجدادنا المسلمون من فكر وعلم وثقافة وفن وراء ظهر التاريخ لأننا لم نكن مستقليين ؟...
> 
> 
> ]


متشكر ياأستاذ معتز علي اهتمام حضرتك ...بس لسه محتاج أعرف رد علي الاسئلة دي ...
معلش أنا عارف أني بتقل عليك بس أنا عشمي فيك كبير ....
جزاك الله خيرا ...

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخ الحبيب محم
بالنسبة لسؤالك الاول لماذا نصف الهكسوس بالمحتل؟
اذا ماذا كانوا فبالرغم من انني قلت في معرض حديثي عن سنوات الاستقلال ما هذا نصه : (ارجو ان يكون الوقت قد ان لنجري حساب سنوات الاستقلال المصري بالنسبة لسنوات الاستعباد و في هذا الحساب يجب الاتفاق علي ان مصر لا تفقد استقلالها و ان قامت بحكمها اسر اجنبية كالبطالسة و الطولونيين و الاخشيديين و الفاطميين و الايوبين و المماليك انما تفقد مصر استقلالها عندما تنزل الي مرتبة الولاية و الايالة و الاقليم
و يحكمها ملوك و اباطرة او خلفاء وسلاطين يعيشون في عواصم خارج مصر
و مع ان الهكسوس حكموا مصر من اواريس داخل حدود مصر الا انني سوف اسقط حكمهم من حساب سنوات الاستقلال و كذلك حكم الفرس)
فبرغم ان الهكسوس قد حكموا مصر من اواريس عاصمتهم بالشمال الشرقي من دلتا مصر الا انني استثنيت حكمهم من فترات الاستقلال من وجهة نظر شخصية اما لماذا فاليك السبب؟
بينما كان يحكم الهكسوس الاقليم الشمالي كانت هناك امارات مصرية خالصة في الجنوب تخضع للحكم المصري هذا اول الاسباب
اما ثانيهما فهو الحكمة من نبذ هؤلاء القوم من فترة الاستقلال و هي حكمة غائبة عنا جميعا فمصر لم تفن في غزاتها بل ان غزاتها هم الذين يفنون في مصر ان لم يكن بالطريقة التي ابتلعت بها الصحراء جيش قمبيز_كما قيل_ فبوسيلة افعل سحرا و اقوي اثرا الغزاة يفنون في مصر بالحياة : يتناسلون و يحكمون اجيالا لينتهوا مجازا الي ما انتهي اليه جيش قمبيز في الاسطورة هم ايضا يذوبون لا في رمال الصحراء و لكن في بوتقة الشخصية المصرية و قد يفلح الملوك و الحكام الاجانب حينا في الاحتفاظ بسماتهم الاجنبية و لغتهم و لكن ذلك يعد من قبيل الاستثناء الذي ثبت القاعدة و الفناء الذي نقصد هو فناء الشعوب الغازية في الشعب المصري و هضم التربة المصرية لكل تلك الاجناس الغريبة التي قاومت ما استطاعت المقاومة ثم انتهت الي ما انتهي اليه سابقوها فقد فنيت شخصيتها في الشخصية المصرية و التي ظلت كما هي ابد الدهر لم تتغير
اذا فالهكسوس ظلت لهم الهتهم و عاداتهم و استقلاله فلم يذوبوا في حضارة مصر القديمة فكان هذا ثاني الاسباب التي جعلتني استثنيهم من سنوات الاستقلال رغم انهم حكموا مصر من داخل مصر
و اود ان اوضح حقيقة هامة جدا من قال ان الملك الذي عاصر يوسف كان من الهكسوس من روج لهذه الاشاعة المغرضة الكاذبة انها كتب التاريخ المضلله لذا كنا هنا لاعادة صياغة التاريخ حتي نثبت ان هذا الملك كان مصريا خالصا و لذلك عودة
اما عن سؤالك الثاني 
لماذا ننظر لمصر علي أنها دولة غير مستقلة عندما حكمها العرب مثلا وكانت ولاية تابعة لتلك الدول الإسلامية ؟...
فلانها كانت ولاية تابعة لعاصمة الخلافة الاسلامية لم تكن تتمتع بالاستقلال السياسي المعروف و ليس معني ذلك انني اقلل من الخلافة الاسلامية او تبعية مصر للخلافة الاسلامية و لكننا افردنا جزءا خاصا لمصر الاسلامية كما اوردنا جزءا لمصر القديمة و مصر الرومانية و مصر البيزنطية و مصر القبطية و في ما سيلي سوف تبرز مصر الاسلامية كدرة من درر الشرق و لا مراء و سوف تظهر عظمة مصر في الزود عن ديار الاسلام كل عاد و باغ و سوف تظهر حضارة مصر الادبية و المعمارية و العلمية في مجمل حديثنا عن مصر الاسلامية هذا رغم انها كانت محتلة من الخلافة في المدينة او الشام او البصرة او بغداد و حتي ان كانت مستقلة و تخضع لاسر كالفاطميين و الاخشيديين و الايوبيين علي الرغم من ان هذه الاسر كانت تحكم مصر من ارض مصر و من عاصمة حكمها 
هذا المعيار الذي اسست عليه تصنيفي للاستقلال و الاحتلال و ليس معناه او مؤداه ان تلك النظرة قد تسيء الي حضارة مصر الاسلامية التي نفخر بها جميعا
اللهم ان كنت قد اصبت فبفضل منك وحدك و ان اكن قد اخطأت فمن عند نفسي و الشيطان
دمت بخير اخي الكريم و في انتظار اي اسئلة اخري قد تجود بها قريحتك فكل هذه الاسئلة تثري الموضوع*

----------


## horse

[frame="8 90"]بارك الله فيك أستاذ معتز ...
ونفعنا الله بك ...
الآن اتضحت لي بعض الأمور ...أشكر لك اتساع صدرك لي ...
وأنا متابع ان شاء الله للبقية ...
وفقك الله [/frame]

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اما ساكن المدن في عهود الزلة و تحت حكم الاجانب خضع لظروف ربما كانت اقسي من ظروف الفلاح نفسه بسبب الامه الروحية كان اليوناني يحتقر المصري و كان اليهودي- المماليء لليوناني- يحتقر المصري و جاء الرومان ينظرون اليهم جميعا من عل و لم تكن بيزنطة ارحم بالشعب المغلوب علي امره فالنقمة الطويلة  ممسكة بخناق الشعب المصري علي يد حكامه
و رغم ذلك تطالعك علي مدي الاجيال نظرة الحاكم الي مصر نأي عنها ام قرب يقول الامبراطور الروماني طيباريوس لعامله في مصر: (( لقد اوفدتك لتجز صوف الشاة لا لتسلخها ))و يقول البك الالفي لجليسه المملوك : (( الانسان الذي يكون له ماشية يقتات منها هو و عياله من لبنها و سمنها و جبنها يلزمه ان يرفق بها العلف حتي تدر و تسمن و تنتج له النعاج بخلاف ما اذا اجاعها و اجحفها و اتعبها و اشقاها و اضعفها حتي اذا ذبحها لا يجد بها لحما و لا دهنا )) فيجيبه المملوك جليسه (( هذا ما اعتدناه و ربينا عليه ))
تلك نظرة حكام مصر جميعا منذ فجر التاريخ حتي القرن الواحد و العشرين سواء اجاعوها و اجحفوها او ترفقوا بها في العلف حتي تسمن فمصر في نظرهم هي البقرة الحلوب و اللقحة التي تدر و الشاة التي يجز صوفها في ارفق وسائل الحكم .

معجزة هذا الشعب المصري اذن ليست في الحضارة التي وهبها للعالم فحسب انما في ان يظل الشعب حيا متمكن الشخصية لا يفني في غزاته و مستعمريه و مستغليه.
شعب زارع بناء صناع اليدين صانع الحضارة صانع الملوك و الامراء و القواد و الرؤساء سواء حكمه محب للعلم ذواقة للفن او متجبر مغرور مغامر شعب يفرض الحضارة علي حكامه فرضا

و هنا ارد علي اخي (هورس) في سبب بناء المصريين للاهرام و هل كان ذلك مضيعة للوقت و المجهود و المال فانني اطلب تفسيرا لهذه الظاهرة الثابتة في التاريخ المصري: بناء المصاطب و الاهرام و البرابي و اقامة التماثيل و المدافن و انشاء الكنائس و الاديرة فالمدارس و الجوامع و القصور و الاضرحة و حفر الترع و اقامة الخزانات و وصل البحرين سواء عن طريق النيل او مباشرة بين البحر الاحمر و الفرما ثم من كان يصنع الاثواب و من زين المساجد و منابرها و الكنائس و من رسم الصور الشعبية علي الخشب و وضعها في توابيت الفيوم و البهنسا؟ و من قام علي مدرسة الكهنوت في هليوبوليس و من فتح مدرسة اللاهوت المسيحي (الديدسقلية) في مواجهة مدرسة الاسكندرية الوثنية؟ و من انشأ الجامعة الازهرية؟ و مدرسة السلطان حسن و الكتبخانة و مكتبة الاسكندرية ؟ اكان ملك مصر القديمة ام القائد الفاطمي ام السلطان المملوكي و دليسبس و محمد علي و غيرهم ممن حفظ التاريخ اسمائهم مقرونة بتلك الاعمال العمرانية ؟ او انه ذلك المجهول المفتري عليه قديما و حديثا : الشعب المصري؟
هل لديكم اسماء موتانا في معركة قادش بقيادة رمسيس هل لديكم اسماء شهدائنا في الريدانية و حطين و عين جالوت سوف تقولون ان هذه المعارك كانت غارقة في القدم اذا قولوا لي هل يملك أي منا لائحة بشهدائنا في حرب اكتوبر المجيدة؟
لنا عودة للحديث عن هذا الشعب العظيم*

----------


## قلب مصر

رائع جدا أخى معتز 
أكمل الموضوع فهو أكثر من رائع

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*
الأخ الكريم الأستاذ/معتز فطين
بسم الله ماشاء الله
موضوع جميل جدااا وهااااائل
ومجهود رااائع 
جزاك الله كل خير
وبأنتظار المزيد ان شاء الله
وكل عام وحضرتك وأمة الأسلام بكل خير
دومت بكل حب وسعاده وخير*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأستاذ الفاضل معتز فطين 

لا تتخيل مدي استمتاعي بما يخطه قلمك هنا .......
رائع سلمت وسلمت يداك ........
كلمة شكرا أقل كثيرا مما تستحق ......
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام .........

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> [frame="8 90"]بارك الله فيك أستاذ معتز ...
> ونفعنا الله بك ...
> الآن اتضحت لي بعض الأمور ...أشكر لك اتساع صدرك لي ...
> وأنا متابع ان شاء الله للبقية ...
> وفقك الله [/frame]


*الاخ الحبيب محمد
اوئمن علي دعاؤك و ادعو لك بمثله
و ما زال هناك الكثير الذي باذن الله تعالي سوف يكون عاملا مساعدا لجلاء الصورة بالكامل اعاننا الله علي التكملة
دمت بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> رائع جدا أخى معتز 
> أكمل الموضوع فهو أكثر من رائع


*الاخت الفاضلة ام يوسف
بارك الله لنا فيكي
شاكر علي المؤازرة
دمتي بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *
> الأخ الكريم الأستاذ/معتز فطين
> بسم الله ماشاء الله
> موضوع جميل جدااا وهااااائل
> ومجهود رااائع 
> جزاك الله كل خير
> وبأنتظار المزيد ان شاء الله
> وكل عام وحضرتك وأمة الأسلام بكل خير
> دومت بكل حب وسعاده وخير*


*الاخ الحبيب اشرف المملوك
شاكر لكم مروركم الجميل
و احمد الله ان اعجبكم الموضوع
اولا الف مبروك لاخونا محمود المملوك علي زواجه السعيد 
ثانيا كل عام و الاسرة الكريمة بخير و هناء بمناسبة عيد الاضحي المبارك اعاده الله عليك و علينا و علي الاسرة  الكريمة بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *الأستاذ الفاضل معتز فطين 
> 
> لا تتخيل مدي استمتاعي بما يخطه قلمك هنا .......
> رائع سلمت وسلمت يداك ........
> كلمة شكرا أقل كثيرا مما تستحق ......
> لك خالص التقدير والاحترام .........
> 
> تحياتي 
> ليلة عشق*


*الاخت الفاضلة ليلة عشق
بارك الله لنا فيكي و في ردودك الطيبة الرقيقة
ارجو ان اكون عند حسن ظن الجميع
دمتي بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*يتاخر الفيضان و ينخفض منسوبه فينزل القحط بالبلاد و يحل الوباء باهلها و يهلك الطاعون مواشيهم و يرتكب حكام مصر كل موبقة دون رادع لسبب و لغير سبب و مع هذا يعود الشعب الي حقله او الي مقعده امام النول و الة الخراطة و فرن الزجاج و معمل التفريخ يعود الي مطرقته يكفت النحاس بالفضة و الي كتبه ينسخها و مصاحفه يوشيها و يجلدها و قد نسي ما حل به.

يستأنف نشاطه الحضاري لان جبلة الحياة فيه تتصل بصميم تربته السمراء و شمسه و نيله و لان احلام نفسه الوادعة لا تتعدي الرقعة السوداء يحيلها زمردا و الخضرة اليانعة يجنيها نضارا.
جبلة الحياة في هذا الشعب هي الحضارة نفسها فهو في شعوب الارض كافة مثالا للسلام و الاستقرار و مع ذلك لم يمنح السلام و الاستقرار في تاريخه الا قليلا.

عندما خمدت نار الفتنة في مصر و هدأت الاحوال شرع المأمون في تسكين جأش الناس فصار يطوف بالبلاد يتفقد احوال الرعية و مر بقرية تسمي  (طاء النمل) فلم يدخلها لحقارتها و جاءته عجوز اسمها ماريا هي صاحبة القرية و اخذت تصيح عليه فوقف لها و سألها عما تريد فقالت (( يا امير المؤمنين نزلت في كل ضيعة و تجاوزت ضيعتي فأتوسل اليك ان تشرفني بحلولك في ضيعتي كي لا تشمت بي الاعداء)) فاجابها المأمون الي طلبها و قدمت له و لابنيه المعتصم و العباس و من معهم من فاخر الطعام شيئا كثيرا فلما اصبح الصباح و قد اعتزم الرحيل حضرت اليه و معها عشر وصيفات في يد كل واحدة طبق فقال المامون لمن معه ((جاءتكم القبطية بهدية ريفية )) و اذا في كل طبق كيس من ذهب فامرها باعادة الهدية فقالت له: (( لا تكسر قلوبنا و لا تحتقرنا يا امير المؤمنين )) فلم يسعه الا اجابة طلبها ثم سالها: (( من اين لك كل هذا)) فاجابت : (( يا امير المؤمنين هذا..)) و اشارت الي الذهب ثم انحنت فتناولت حفنة من الطين رفعتها في وجه المامون لتقول  : (( من هذا ....ثم من عدلك يا امير المؤمنين ))
يا الله!!! تلك كلمة الشعب المصري لحكامه : (( لا اطلب منك الا ان تجري في احكامك بين الناس بالعدل و ان ترعي شئونهم بالرفق ثم افعل ما بدا لك بعد ذلك ما دمت تتركني اعمل في واديي الخصيب ))
في هذه الجملة خلاصة تاريخ مصر كله الحكم الصالح يقي مصر شر الفيضان العالي و النيل المنخفض و قديما استطاع يوسف الصديق ان يحسن التدبير فيجتاز بمصر السنوات العجاف.
اعتنق الشعب المصري المسيحية بعد ان فقد الايمان بآلهته القديمة فتخلي عنها اذ شعر بانها تخلت عنه منذ زمن طويل و راي كيف يماليء كهنته السلطان الاجنبي و استشهد المصري متمسكا بعقيدته المسيحية عندما فرضت عليه روما عبادة امبراطورها و استشهد اكثر ما استشهد عندما اراد الامبراطور البيزنطي ان يفرض عليه مذهبا مسيحيا بعينه يخالف مذهبه المصري.

آمن بالاسلام فلم يحمه اسلامه من اضطهاد الولاة و الحكام و السلاطين و الملوك و الرؤساء و البشوات و لم يكن حظه خيرا الا قليلا من حظ اخيه المصري الذي بقي علي مسيحيته.

ليتعبد وثنيا او ليؤمن بعيسي او لينطق بالشهادتين فلعنة حكامه قائمة دائمة لا تفارقه ابد الدهر يحارب الوثنية نصرانيا و يعارض الارثوذكسية الملكية مسيحيا و يقاوم الصليبيين  و التتار و المغول و الفرنجة مسلما و لن يغير كل هذا من شراهة حكامه المخادعين و لن يغير ما بنفوسهم من نهم الاستيلاء علي ارضه و خيرات ارضه و صناعته. لان بغيتهم كلهم من الحكم هي عرق جبينه و دمه و نتاج عقله و ذراعية و لك ان تستثني من هؤلاء الحكام النذر القليل الذي عمل و جد و اجتهد في سبيل رفعة هذا الوطن .
و الشعب المصري المغلوب علي امره انتصر دائما علي ظلمته و لو بعد حين اذ لم يستطع حكامه ان يدلسوا عليه طويلا بل هو الذي خدعهم في نفسه و عاني ذلهم و ظلمهم ليحتفظ لنفسه مدي ستة الاف سنة او يزيد باعز ما يملك الا و هي انسانيته المتحضرة و شخصيته المتكاملة.
و لست القي هنا الكلام جزافا فقد طالعت تاريخ بلادي كله مركزا عنايتي في امر واحد هو دراسة هذه الانسانية و تحليل هذه الشخصية لم تكن دراسة ميسرة لان اكثر من ارخ لمصر من اهلها و من غير اهلها اعشي عيونهم التاج الابيض و التاج الاحمر و اوراق الغار و لمعان السيوف و انفجار بارود المكاحل و شنك انتصارات السلاطين و الملوك و القواد و الاحتفالات الكبري بافتتاح قناة او بناء خزان.

مازال لنا عودة

المراجع
تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية     القمص منسي
العقد الثمين في محاسن اخبار و بدائع اثار الاقدمين المصريين            احمد كمال
حيلة الزمن بمناقب خادم الوطن         صالح مجدي
المواعظ و الاعتبار        تقي الدين احمد المقريزي
كتاب السلوك لمعرفة الملوك         تقي الدين احمد المقريزي*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأستاذ الفاضل معتز فطين 

تسجيل حضور ومتابعه لهذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع ......

*


> (( لا اطلب منك الا ان تجري في احكامك بين الناس بالعدل و ان ترعي شئونهم بالرفق ثم افعل ما بدا لك بعد ذلك ما دمت تتركني اعمل في واديي الخصيب ))


*سلمت يداك علي ماخطت أستاذي القدير ......
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام ......*
*
تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *الأستاذ الفاضل معتز فطين 
> 
> تسجيل حضور ومتابعه لهذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع ......
> 
> *
> 
> *سلمت يداك علي ماخطت أستاذي القدير ......
> لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام ......*
> *
> ...


*الاخت الفاضلة ليلة عشق
الشكر و التقدير و الاحترام لك انتي اختي الفاضلة لهذه المتابعة الطيبة
التي و ان دلت علي شيء فعلي الثقافة العالية
ادام الله علينا ردودك الطيبة الصادقة
دمتي بالف خير
و كل عام و انتي بكل خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*قصة حضارة صنعها شعب

لا أجد فيما سبق من كتاباتنا ما يستدعينا أن نذكر عبارة – يجب أن نتمتع بالخيال حتى نكتب تاريخ مصر- في بداية هذا الموضوع فأي خيال قد نحتاجه لكتابة هذا التاريخ أقول لنتخيل معا مجموعة من الأفراد وفدوا إلي مكان فأعجبهم فاتخذوه سكنا ثم تكاثروا ثم انتقلوا في ربوع هذه المساحة الكبيرة التي تشكل ارض مصر فكونوا ما كونوا من حضارة و تطوروا من الصيد إلي الزراعة كم استغرقهم ذلك من زمن و كم استغرقهم من عناء و شقاء

عندما ننظر إلي أمريكا علي إنها الدولة المتحضرة الأولي في العالم فإننا إذا قلبنا صفحات تاريخها التي لا تتعدي المائتين سنة سوف نقدر الانقلاب العجيب الذي جعل من ارض أمريكا القاحلة أرضا ذات مدن زاهرة فان الآباء الأولين في أمريكا الذين قامت مجهود اتهم بإنشاء مدن عظيمة ثرية علي طول الأراضي الأمريكية الشاسعة إنما تسلموا الفن و العمارة و الصناعات و التجارة و التقاليد الحكومية و الاجتماعية و القوانين من أجدادهم الأوربيين و لكن في هذا العصر الغارق في القدم في ذلك العصر السحيق الذي نحن بصدده عصر أجدادنا الأوائل بدا الانتقال من الوحشية إلي المدنية بكل مظاهره الخارجية في الفن و العمارة من لا شيء و ليست أهمية ظهور المدنية في وادي النيل منحصرة في بهاء مبانيها فحسب بل لأنه كان أيضا تطورا اجتماعيا مستمرا دون أي عائق أكثر من ألف سنة أشرق لأول مرة علي كرتنا الأرضية مقدما لنا أول برهان علي أن الإنسان الذي هو ارقي المخلوقات الفقرية التي ظهرت علي وجه الأرض و الذي شرفها الله سبحانه علي كل المخلوقات أمكنه أن يخرج من الوحشية كما تزعم النظريات الغربية إلي المثل الاجتماعي الاعلي و يظهر الحياة الإنسانية بمظهر لم ير الكون كله علي ما نعلم ارقي منه.

و في أيامنا يدخل السائح وادي النيل و كأنه دخل ارض العجائب علي أبوابها تلك الأهرامات الضخمة التي طالما تخيل منظرها منذ نعومة أظفاره و عندما يصعد في الوادي مع النهر يري فيما وراء الشواطئ التي تحفها النخيل أسوار المعابد الواسعة توصل إليها من الشاطئ طرق مزينة بتماثيل أبي الهول و يشرف عليها مسلات ضخمة شاهقة الارتفاع و قاعات و عمد فخمة و لكن قلما يخطر ببال ذلك السائح انه في أمريكا أو أي بلد كان يحمل جنسيتها و في وادي النيل سواء بسواء يسبق القفر كل ما يري من فن و عمارة فحيث تقوم الآن هذه الآثار الحجرية العظيمة كانت تمتد يوما ما تلك الغابات الكثيفة التي كانت تمتد في أودية النيل الضيقة و كانت خالية من السبل آلافا من السنين اللهم إلا مسالك الصيادين الضيقة التي كانت تري ملتوية بين الأعشاب و مؤدية إلي حافة الماء و لم يكن لسكان وادي النيل في عصر ما قبل التاريخ أجداد متحضرون يرثون منهم أي ثقافة و لابد أن تجد أن في خبرة هؤلاء القوم التي كانت آخذة في التعمق و في أفقهم الذي كان آخذا في الاتساع ذلك السحر الذي حول هؤلاء الصيادين السذج و مساكنهم الصغيرة المصنوعة من الطين و أخصاص من الخوص إلي مجتمع عظيم يسيطر عليه رجال ذوو سلطان و خيال واسع و أصحاب آمال ضخمة أحرار لم تغل أيديهم التقاليد فعمرت تلك البقاع التي كانت يوما غابة و لم يكتفوا بنشر هذه الآثار فيها علي طول النهر و عرضه بل أدركوا كذلك المعني السامي لقيم الأشياء الاجتماعية و الأخلاق السعيدة عن الأنانية مما لم ينبثق فجره علي العالم من قبل 

و أن الذي يعرف قصة تحول صيادي عصر ما قبل التاريخ في غابات النيل إلي ملوك و رجال سياسة و عمارة و مهندسين و صناع و حكماء و أنبياء في جماعة منظمة عظيمة مشيدين تلك العجائب علي ضفاف النيل في وقت كانت أوربا لا تزال تعيش في همجية العصر الحجري و لم يكن فيها من يعلمها مدنية الماضي 
من يعرف كل هذا يعرف قصة ظهور أول مدنية علي وجه الكرة الأرضية تحمل في ثناياها صورا خلقية في اسمي معانيها.

لم يندثر هذا الشعب ففي دمي و دمك يجري بعض مما جري في دماء هؤلاء الأجداد العظام و إذا كنا نتكلم عن حضارة امة فلنقل أن مصر تحول شعبها من حضارة مصرية خالصة إلي حضارة مصرية يونانية إلي حضارة مصرية رومانية إلي حضارة مصرية بيزنطية إلي حضارة مصرية مسيحية و انتهي بها الحال إلي حضارة مصرية إسلامية

انظر إلي وجهك أو وجهك في المرآة فربما إذا طالعتما جداريات هؤلاء الأقدمون قد تجدا هذا الشبه الغريب بينكما و بين احد هؤلاء المتواضعون صانعي أعظم حضارة عرفها إنسان 

لنا عودة

المراجع
فجر الضمير   جيمس هنري بريستد
childe g :what happin in history
childe g: the prehistory of european society*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأستاذ الفاضل معتز فطين 

مهما تكلمت وكتبت من كلمات لأعجابي بهذا الموضوع فلن أوفيك حقك .....
زادك الله من علمه أستاذي القدير وجزاك كل الخير ......
لك خالص تقديري واحترامي .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *الأستاذ الفاضل معتز فطين 
> 
> مهما تكلمت وكتبت من كلمات لأعجابي بهذا الموضوع فلن أوفيك حقك .....
> زادك الله من علمه أستاذي القدير وجزاك كل الخير ......
> لك خالص تقديري واحترامي .....
> 
> تحياتي 
> ليلة عشق*



*الاخت الفاضلة ليلة عشق
بارك الله لنا فيكي و في علمك و ادبك و تشجيعك المستمر
نموذج يقتدي لخلق المسلم الكريم
كل عام و انتيوالاسرة الكريمة بخير و هناء*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*هذا اللغز العجيب

قد يسال سائل عن عمر الحضارة المصرية و عندها فليؤهل نفسه حتي يسمع العجب العجاب ساقول له ان عمر الحضارة المصرية خمسة الاف سنة .....لا انتظر ستة الاف سنة....اسف اخطأت مرة اخري سبعة الاف سنة..........بل عشرة الاف سنة
سوف يكون هذا الرد علي كل من يسأل عن عمر الحضارة المصرية و الي أي فترة كانت ضاربة في القدم و اصل المسألة  اننا جميعا يجب ان نعي ان هناك خطا زمني في عمر الحضارة المصرية القديمة يصل الي الفين و خمسمائة سنة تخيلوا معي الفين و خمسمائة سنة فاذا كان المتعارف عليه ان تاريخ الاسرات بدأ عام 3200 قبل الميلاد الا اننا نجزم بانه قد بدا سنة خمسة الاف و ستمائة و خمسون قبل الميلاد كيف ذلك؟
لقد دخل علم الاثار كغيره من العلوم في عصر التكنولوجيا لقد اصبح التاريخ نفسه علما او معرفة تكنولوجية و اصبحت معامل الابحاث و معاهدها هي ادوات المؤرخ و اجهزته التي تترجم ما يجده الاثري و المنقب بين الاثار و تفسر ما يقابله من رموز و تحل ما يواجهه من الغاز. و لنعلم ان بلدنا لا يوجد بها مثل أي من هذه المعامل علي عظم ما بها من اثار و برديات و نقوش و جداريات و ....و....

نعود الي موضوعونا و نقول ان في مقدمة الوسائل العلمية الحديثة التي وضعتها التكنولوجيا في خدمة علماء الاثار كربون القياس الزمني المشع . و تتلخص نظرية الكربون المشع في ان الاشعة الكونية تخترق الغلاف الجوي و تعمل علي تكوين ما يسمي بالنظير المشع للكربون او الكربون 14 (نسبة الي وزنه الذري) فهذا الكربون الموجود في الجو و في الكائنات الحية و النباتات و الحيوانات فانه ينتقل الي الانسان ايضا عن طريق تلك الكائنات العضوية التي يتغذي بها و تبقي تلك الاشعاعات الكربونية في كل كائن بنسب ثابتة مادام علي قيد الحياة ثم يتوقف الجسد عن امتصاصها عند توقف الحياة حيث تبدأ في الاستهلاك او الخروج من الكائن العضوي علي مرحلة زمنية طويلة فمثلا تتناقص كمية الكربون بنسبة 50% بعد مرور 5700 سنة و تصل الي 25% بعد 11400 سنة و تصل الي 12.5% بعد 22800 سنة و هكذا
و لقد وضعت عدة محاولات في معاهد الابحاث الغربية لوضع الاثار المصرية تحت منظار الكربون المشع للتاكد من التاريخ الزمني للحضارة المصرية القديمة و ما لابس بعض مراحل ذلك التاريخ الزمني و حقيقة عمر الحضارة من غموض و ذلك باخذ عينات من عهد البطالسة و العصر الروماني و العهد القبطي فوجدت مطابقة لما ذكر في المراجع و الوثائق التاريخية بينما كشفت موميات و اخشاب احد مقابر الاسرة الثانية عشرة ان عمرها 5200 سنة أي بفارق قدره حوالي 1300 سنة عن المؤرخ بينما في عهد رمسيس الثاني في الاسرة التاسعة عشر كان هناك فارق زمني لا يزيد علي 50 سنة ثم كانت المفاجاة عند الكشف عن بعض مخلفات مقابر الاسرة الثانية حيث وجد ان هناك فارقا زمنيا يصل الي 2500سنة 

لقد ثبت ان النتائج التي يقدمها نظير الكربون 14 من الدقة بحيث لا يزيد عن 50 سنة في الخمسة الاف سنة الاولي و يصل الي مالا يزيد علي 120 سنة في العشرة الاف سنة .
ان ذلك الخطا الزمني في تاريخ مصر سيعيد الي المؤرخ المصري مانيتون اعتباره فهو الذي كتب التاريخ الزمني لمصر ابتداء مما اطلق عليه بدء الخليقة و حكم الكهنة المبجلين من عام 16500 قبل الميلاد الي نهاية حكم ملوك مصر القديمة و حدد فيه بداية عصر الاسرات عام 5619 قبل الميلاد بدلا من عام 3200 قبل الميلاد الذي حدده المؤرخون الاجانب .

و لنري الان الي ماذا سوف يؤدي بنا هذا الخطأ الزمني : فبناء هرم الجيزة الاكبر و مراكب الشمس يعود الي عام 4829 قبل الميلاد بفارق زمني قدره 2173 سنة. و تاريخ تاسيس الدولة الوسطي و قيام الاسرة الثانية عشرة يبدا عام 3336 قبل الميلاد بدلا من 1998 قبل الميلاد أي بفارق زمني قدره 1338 سنة و هكذا ياخذ الفارق الزمني في التناقص حتي الدولة الحديثة ليصبح 50 سنة 
ان تصحيح ذلك الخطا الزمني في تاريخ الحضارة المصرية سيزيد من قدم الحضارة الفرعونية عما جري عليه العرف و حدده المؤرخون و الاثرييون القدامي و تاثر بهم كتاب العصر الحديث 

خطا زمني ليس بالبسيط خطا زمني يمتد لاف السنين تري ماذا اسقطنا من تاريخنا ؟ تري ماذا حدث في 2500 سنة لا نعرف عنهم أي شيء ؟ اسئلة تزيد كتابتنا للتاريخ تعقيد و لكن..

لكن تاريخ مصر في طريقة كتابته ما زال شذريا مقطعا لا نري في فصوله اكثر من التتابع التاريخي فهي فصول لا تكاد تجمعها صلة اشبه بمجموعة قصص لاكثر من مؤلف.
 و حقيقة التاريخ المصري هي في انه قصة واحدة طويلة تدور احداثها حول اشخاص عديدين من جنسيات و لغات و عقائد مختلفة و لكن بطلها واحد هو الشعب المصري.
و العلة في هذا التقطيع هي : اولا طول التاريخ المصري – و ليس يعرف تاريخ غيره بهذا الامتداد و الاتساع- ثم اختلاف وسائل دراسته تبعا لكل حقبة و من يكلف نفسه مشقة قراءة هذا التاريخ مسلسلا ينسي في اخره اوله و يصده عن تاريخ مصر القديم بعد الشقة و انقطاع الصلة الحضارية و صعوبة فهم الديانة و قلة النصوص الادبية و شعور قارئها بان ترجمتها مهزوزة – حقيقة- و يصده عن تاريخ البطالسة و الرمان انه تاريخ اسرة مقدونية و حضارة هلينستية او اباطرة رومان و حضارة لاتينية لا يكاد المؤرخون فيها يذكرون شيئا عن الشعب المصري و يصده عن تاريخ مصر المسيحية جهله بحضارة بيزنطة و صعوبة متابعة المناقشات الدينية التي نشبت في العالم المسيحي و كان الكرسي الرسولي الاسكندري في القرون الاولي للمسيحية طرفا هاما و مناوئا خطيرا لما تتقدم به كل من روما و بيزنطة و انطاكية
هذا الي ان القاري العام لا يجد بين يديه تاريخا للحقبة المسيحية يبسط له امور العقيدة لان المؤرخ المسلم يتحرج من الدخول في بعض التفاصيل كما يتحرج المؤرخ القبطي من التبسط فيها اذا كان يكتب لمواطنيه جميعا و غالبيتهم من المسلمين و بذلك ظلت الحقبة المسيحية تعيش في شبه ظلام تاريخي.

و لا احسبنا نفهم الفتح العربي الا اذا عرفنا مقدمات الحوادث التي تحولت فيها مصر من الوثنية الي المسيحية و اهملت طريقة كتابة لغتها القديمة بالحروف الديموطيقية و الظروف التي عاشت فيها مصر المسيحية يحكمها امبراطور مسيحي في بيزنطة و يضطهد اهلها اضطهادا انكي و اشد من اضطهاد الاباطرة الوثنيين لهم عندئذ يمكن ان نفهم كيف انتقلت مصر من المسيحية الي الاسلام و كيف اهملت لغتها القديمة لتتخذ من لسان العرب لغتها الوحيدة

لنا عودة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*و لا اظن اننا نبني قوميتنا بناءا سليما مؤسسا الا ان ندرس تلك التحولات الروحية فان مجرد سرد بعض الوقائع فيما يشبه التعمية قد قصم ظهر تاريخنا المصري فيجب علينا ان نطالع خلال حوادث الالف هام التي انقضت بين غزو الاسكندر و الفتح الاسلامي  حياة مصر الروحية و حياة الشعب المصري خلف ستار البطالسة و الاباطرة الرومانيين و البيزنطيين لاننا بدون فهم تلك الحياة لن نعرف لماذا اندثرت اللغة الهيروغليفية و كيف تحولنا منها الي الديموطيقية ثم الي اليونانية و سوف يكون من نتيجة ذلك ايضا اننا لن نعرف من تاريخنا شيئا غير تاريخ مصر الاسلامية فهو التاريخ الحي في نفوسنا الي اليوم.
و يحسن ان نعرف اولا ان الملكية المصرية القديمة كان قد تغير وجهها منذ امد طويل قبل ان يقضي الفرس القضاء النهائي علي استقلال مصر فلم يعد ملك مصر في اغلب الاسر المتاخرة مصريا و نلاحظ ان شعبين او ثلاثة من الشعوب الاجنبية بدءوا التغلغل في الحياة المصرية اولها شعب ( لوبيا ) (القادم من ليبيا) و الذي كان بارزا تواجدهم في الطبقة العسكرية و كانت الاسرة الثانية بعد العشرين عندما ارتقي عرش مصر (شيشنق) و كان لوبيا خالصا و جاء بعدهم الاثيوبيون و لم يكونوا سودا بل كانوا من اصل نوبي و يحملون اسماء لوبية .
و كان ملوك الاسرتين الرابعة و العشرين و السادسة و العشرين من اصل لوبي و الغالب ان ملوك الاسرتين التاسعة و العشرين و الثلاثين كانوا غير خلصاء الدم المصري و الدم الاجنبي قبل ان يجري في غروق ملوك مصر كان قد جري في اوعية العسكر المعروفين بالمشاوسة و وقعت علي عاتق هذا الجيش الاجنبي مهمة الدفاع عن استقلال مصر.

و عندما جاء الاسكندر الي مصر اعتبر نفسه وريثا لحضارتين المصرية القديمة و اليونانية و اخذ عنه بطليموس بن لاجوس سياسته في معاملة المصريين معاملة شعب عريق صديق و حرص البطالسة بعده علي هذه السياسة بل حاولوا ان يوائموا بين عقائدهم السطحية و بين ديانة المصريين المليئة بالاسرار و لكنهم اخفقوا امام احتفاظ المصريين بديانتهم و كرههم ان يتدخل الغرباء في طقوسهم و ان ينفذوا الي دخائل ايمانهم
و ليس معني هذا ان البطالسة تنكروا لحضارتهم و لكنهم ساروا علي مباديء الاسكندر في المواءمة بين الشرق و الغرب و هي المباديء التي اقام عليها البطالسة و السلوقيون الحضارة المعروفة بالهلينستية 

و ليس معني حرص المصريين علي تقاليدهم و طقوسهم ان لم ياخذوا عن اليونانيين شيء البته فقد نقل المصري عن اليونانيين طريقة ري الاراضي بواسطة الساقية و الطنبور كما تخلي عن مئزره المصري القديم ليلبس الجلابية اليونانية.

و الحياة الهلينستية كانت تتشابه حول الحوض الشرقي لبحر الروم و عواصمها كانت الاسكندرية و انطاكية و اثينا و احتفظت الفلسفة في اثينا بمكانها المفضل بينما نزعت الاسكندرية الي البحوث العلمية و اللغوية و الادبية في مدرستها الكبري (الموزيون) و مكتبة القصر الملكي المشهورة و المكتبة الفرعية الملحقة بالسرابيوم معبد الاله سيرابيس
و ظهرت بالاسكندرية اسماء اقليدس و ارشميدس عندما وفدا علي مدرستها ليتصلا بالعلامة ارطوسطين  و علي الرغم للمكانة العلمية التي وصلت اليها الاسكندرية في هذا العصر فان المصريين لم يكن لهم ادني علاقة بما يجري في الاسكندرية من دراسات و بحوث فهم يواصلون بناء معابدهم الكبري في ادفو و كوم امبو و دندرة.
اما يهود الاسكندرية و كانوا يؤلفون جالية كبيرة و غنية فكانوا يمالئون الغالب و يتملقون الحكام مثلما فعل احفادهم علي مر العصور و يبلغون في تصنعهم الحضارة الاغريقية حد نسيان غالبيتهم اللغة العبرية حتي ليضطر فقهاؤهم الي ترجمة التوراة الي اليونانية و هي الترجمة المشهورة باسم السبعينية اشارة الي الاثنين و سبعين عالما الذين اشتركوا او اشرفوا علي تلك الترجمة.

فلنتصور الحالة علي وجهها الصحيح : حكام اجانب و جاليات اجنبية تحيا حياتها الهلينستية و تنظر الي الاهالي نظرة تشبه الي حد كبير نظرة الجاليالت الاجنبية الي المصريين فيما بين القرن التاسع عشر و العشرين نظرة فيها تعالي و استهتار لا يحدهما الا مجرد الاحترام الظاهري لعقائدهم و طقوسهم و لم يكن اولئك الاجانب يعنون لا باللغة الوطنية و لا بالتاريخ المصري القديم مع ان الكاهن المصري مانيتون وضع تاريخا للاسرات باللغة اليونانية و لو كان هذا التاريخ متداولا لعثرنا علي بعض نسخه اما ان يختفي تماما في حريق مكتبة الاسكندرية فهذا دليل علي عدم انتشار الكتاب و انما الفه الكاهن السمنودي بتكليف رسمي من بطليموس الثاني و وضعه هذا في مكتبة الاسكندرية الكبري سجلا و مرجعا لا غير!
و لولا ان المؤرخ اليهودي يوسيفوس اضطر اضطرارا الي الرجوع الي هذا الكتاب ليرد علي ابيون الذي وسم اليهود بكل نقيصة و لولا بعض المؤرخين المسيحيين فيما بعد لضاع حتي اسم ذلك المؤرخ المصري القديم.


مازال لنا عودة

المراجع

تقويم النيل  امين سامي
التاريخ في مصر القديمة   عبدالعزيز صالح
دراسات في التاريخ المصري      عبدالعزيز صالح
قصة الدين في مصر القديمة      عبدالعزيز صالح
الللهجات القبطية و اثارها الادبية     يسي عبدالمسيح
مصر الفرعونية      احمد فخري
حديث السندباد القديم     حسين فوزي 
موجز تاريخ القبط      وليم ورل
Bell (H.) : egypt from alexander the great to the arab conquest*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*و كان اهل البلاد المحقرون المهانون لا ينفكون يضرعون الي الهتهم ليخلصوهم من كل اولئك الغرباء و تتحرك السنتهم بالنبوءات تبشرهم بالتخلص وشيكا من النير اليوناني و تنشب ثورة مصرية في الدلتا و تنتقل الي الصعيد في القرن الثاني قبل الميلاد و يحكم الامير هارماخيس في الصعيد كملك مستقل و يتحصن الثوار في معبد ادفو و تستمر هذه الثورة حتي يقضي عليها بطليموس العاشر و يدمر العاصمة القديمة طيبة و يحدثنا المؤرخ بوليبيوس عن زعماء تلك الثورة و يسميهم الامراء الملكيين و الغالب ان جلهم كانوا من كبار الكهنة.

و في هذا القرن الثاني قبل الميلاد يبدا نجم روما في الصعود بعد ختام حربها الثانية مع قرطاجة و ينتهي التوسع الروماني في الشرق حتما الي الاصطدام بالمقدونيين مما يدفع ملك مقدونيا الي التحالف مع عدو روما الاكبر هانيبال.
و ينتزع الملك السلوقي انطيوخوس الكبير سوريا من مصر و تسلخ مدن اسيا الصغري من حكم البطالسة و لا يبقي لهؤلاء خارج مصر من املاك سوي جزيرة قبرص و بعض بلاد لوبيا (ليبيا).

و بدات روما في القرن الاول قبل الميلاد تتحشر في ثنايا التاريخ المصري بعد ان ضمت مقدونيا الي ملكها ثم اخضعت اليونان و محت قرطاجة من علي وجه البسيطة و تسلمت ارض برقة تنفيذا لوصية ابلة من ملوك البطالسة عام 97 قبل الميلاد.

و ما ان سقط مترايداتس الرابع ملك البونطس (حول البحر الاسود) تحت ضربات القواد الرومانيين حتي تم اخضاع منطقة الشرق الادني لروما و اصبحت مصر محاطة بالولايات الرومانية من كل جانب و كان الحزب الشعبي في السيناتو الروماني يطمع في تملك مصر و جاء في قانون الاصلاح الزراعي الذي اقترحه رولوس علي المجلس و هو يفرض اعادة تقسيم الاراضي بين الفلاحين الرومانيين ان تكون الاراضي المصرية ضمن ما يعاد توزيعه من اراضي الممتلكات الرومانية فيما وراء البحر! مع ان مصر كانت في ذلك الوقت دولة مستقلة يحكمها اللاجيديون .
و انما فعل رولوس هذا استنادا الي وصية نسبت زورا الي احد امراء البطالسة و لم يتاخر ضم مصر فعلا الا لان حزب الارستقراطيين – الاوبتيماتس- بزعامة القنصل سيسيرون قاوم قانون رولوس مقاومة عنيفة حالت دون الموافقة عليه

و الامير اللاجيدي الذي زيفت الوصية باسمه كان شابا اسمه اسكندر يعيش في روما و هو ابن بطليموس اسكندر الاول فلما مات اسكندر هذا تولت العرش ابنته الملكة برنيقة الثالثة و كانت محبوبة من الاسكندريين فاوفد الدكتاتور الروماني سيلا الشاب اسكندر ليتزوج اخته و يحكم الي جانبها باسم اسكندر الثاني و ما عتم هذا الغر ان قتل اخته ففتك به الاسكندريون وسط الملعب عام 80 قبل الميلاد و خلا العرش اللاجيدي و ذاعت وصية الاحمق اسكندر الثاني بوضع مصر في حمي الشعب الروماني فاضطر الاسكندريون الي تولية ابن غير شرعي للبطالسة و زوجوه اخته كليوباترة السادسة و لقب الشعب بطليموس  هذا بالزمار و في هذه الاثناء ابتلعت روما جزيرة قبرص و قاومت الاعتراف بالزمار عشرين عاما و ما ان اعترفت به حتي ثار عليه الاسكندريون ففر هاربا الي روما و تولت ابنته برنيقة عرش مصر و يعود الزمار الي عرشه مؤيدا من القائد الروماني بومبيوس الكبير فيامر بقتل ابنته و يملك حتي موته عام 51 قبل الميلاد.

ثم يبدا العهد المشئوم في صورة المشاحنات و الصراع بين كليوباترا السابعة ابنة بطليموس الزمار و بين شقيقها الغلام و هذه هي كليوباترا ابنة الزمار التي اشتهرت في التاريخ بمغامراتها السياسية و الغرامية مع ابن بومبيوس الكبير و يوليوس قيصر و ماركوس انطونيوس و من يدري من غير هؤلاء.
و تنتهي مغامرات بنت الزمار بانتحارها و انتقال مصر الي ملك شخصي لاغسطس اكتافيوس قيصر روما و هذا التحول الكبير في تاريخ مصر تنزل فيه من دولة مستقلة بل غازية للشرق و الغرب الي ولاية تابعة لامبراطورية فيما وراء البحر عاصمتها روما ثم القسطنطينية 

لنا عودة*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأستاذ الفاضل معتز فطين 

تأخرت قليلا في المرور علي هذا الموضوع الرائع ....
فاذا بي أجد بحر علم رائع قمت بالسباحة فية ......
فالتمس لي العذر وسأعود مع عودتك القادمة لأنهل من هذا الموضوع قدر استطاعتي .....
سلمت وسلمت يداك .......
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *الأستاذ الفاضل معتز فطين 
> 
> تأخرت قليلا في المرور علي هذا الموضوع الرائع ....
> فاذا بي أجد بحر علم رائع قمت بالسباحة فية ......
> فالتمس لي العذر وسأعود مع عودتك القادمة لأنهل من هذا الموضوع قدر استطاعتي .....
> سلمت وسلمت يداك .......
> لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام ......
> 
> تحياتي 
> ليلة عشق*


*الاخت الفاضلة ليلة عشق
شاكر لك المرور المشجع دائما
و هذا ليس بغريب علي ليلة عشق
دمتي بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*و لقد تحسنت الاحوال بمصر في القرن الاول من الاحتلال الروماني و فيما عدا سيطرة المراقب المالي الروماني علي المعابد المصرية و اوقافها الشاسعة لم تتدخل امبراطورية روما في ديانة المصريين و لا في طقوسهم و واصل المصريون اقامة معابدهم و تجديدها في دندرة و فيلة
و لو سئل اباطرة الرومان عن قيمة مصر لهم لاجابوا توا: الغلال و الجزية فلم يشترك المصريون في الجحافل الرومانية و لا كانت لهم كلمة بين حكام الامبراطورية بل لقد منعوا من ان يكونوا مواطنين رومانيين علي خلاف المعمول به في الولايات الرومانية و بالاولي لم ينتخب منهم اعضاء بمجلس الشيوخ (( السناتو ))
 و لم ينبغ من المصريين تحت الحكم الروماني علماء و اهل ثقافة مثلما حدث في باقي الولايات الرومانية و مع ان الرومانيين كانوا يتعجبوا من ديانة مصر العتيقة و يعتقدون بان الكهنة المصريين مستودع اسرار خفية فان نظرتهم الي طقوس الشعب المصري و اغراقه في عبادة الحيوانات كانت مليئة بالاحتقار .
و عندما دعي اغسطس قيصر ذات مرة للاشتراك في الاحتفاء بالعجل ابيس اجاب الداعين (( درجت علي عبادة الالهة  لا الثيران ))
و كان الرومان يقاومون السحرة و المشعوذين المصريين الذين كانوا يدعون تمثيل الديانة المصرية في الخارج كما اعتبروا عبادة ((سيرابيس )) و ((ايزيس)) من المؤثرات الضارة في المجتمع الروماني و لم تدم مقومتهم طويلا فقد غلبت الديانة المصرية القديمة الديانة الرومانية و تم انشاء اول معبد رسمي في روما لسيرابيس و ايزيس في عهد القيصر دوممطيانوس (81-96 م) 

و في حكم القيصر ادريانوس (117-138 م) قامت ثورة مصرية من تلك الثورات التي لم تخرج عن نطاق محدود و التي كانت الجيوش الرومانية تقمعها فورا و لقد زار هذا الامبراطور مصر مرتين اصطحب في احداهما زوجته (سابينا) و ذهبا مع صحبهم في رحلة الي الصعيد و شاهدوا تمثال ((ممنون)) و سمعوا صوت الصفير الذي كان ينبعث من احد التمثالين عند مطلع الشمس و سجلت الشاعرة بلبلة احدي سيدات الحاشية ذكري الزيارة في قصيدة نقشوها علي ساق التمثال قالت فيها (( و لقد استمعت انا بلبلة الجرس الحلو الذي يخرج من فامينوت او ممنون تحت هذه الصخرة و حياه ادريانوس ثلاث مرات و انشدت بلبلة هذه الاشعار تذكارا للصوت الذي ايد حب الالهة لادريانوس ))
و في رسالة من الامبراطور ادريانوس لاحد اقاربه قال( لقد تقصيت احوال مصر يا عزيزي سرفيانوس مصر التي كنت تشيد بها فاذا هي بلاد طائشة متقلبة لا تكف عن المشاغبة و وجدت فيها عباد سيرابيس نصاري و اولئك الذين يدعون الولاية المسيحية في لباس الاساقفة يعبدون هم ايضا سيرابيس فليس في مصر حاخام و لا قس و لا كاهن و لا عراف و لا عياف  لا يعبد سيرابيس و في ظني ان كاهننا الكبير لو جاء الي مصر لعبد سرابيس او المسيح و الشعب هنا في الاسكندرية شعب يحتدم ثورة سليط اللسان شديد الغرور المدينة تقيض ثراء و تعمل و تنتج حتي لا تجد فيها عاطلا اهلها ارباب حرف و صنائع و ما اكثر نساج الكتان فيها و لن تري حتي الاعمي و لا المقعد خالي شغل و للجميع  من مسيحيين و يهود و غيرهم رب واحد و المدينة جديرة حقا بان تكون عاصمة لمصر و لو اني كنت ارجو ات تلزم شيئا من النظام لم ارفض لها طلبا و اعدت اليها حقوقها القديمة بل و اكثر حتي يكونوا راضين عن حاضرهم و ما ان ادرت ظهري حتي سلقوا ابني فيروس بالسنة حداد ............))
و ممن سخر بمصر من الرومانيين بروكوبيوس و يوحنا الليدي و انسطاس و اوناب و كانوا يقولون بان الاهرام ليست سوي شنشنة كلفت امولا باهظة و جهودا مضنية و كانوا يحتقرون (( هذا الجنس المصري الذي لا يخرج من بين صفوفه اديب و علماؤه اللاهوتيون لا قدرة لهم علي التفكير العميق ))

و في عهد الامبراطور اوريليوس (161-180 م) نشبت ثورة مصرية في براري الدلتا و بحيراتها تزعمها الكاهن ايزيدورس و قام بها علي راس الفلاحين بمنطقة شرقي الاسكندرية  تعرف باسم (بوكوليا) أي مرعي البقر و كسر الجند الروماني و بلغ ابواب الاسكندرية فارسل اليهم الامبراطور جحافله الرومانية التي تحتل سورية بقيادة حاكمها فقضي علي الثورة بالحيلة و الوقيعة بين الثوار .

و عندما اصدر الامبراطور كاراكلا  مرسوم عام 212 م  الذي اوسع فيه مدي التمتع بالرعوية الرومانية طبق هذا الفرمان علي كل من كان يقطن مصر ........... فيما عدا المصريين انفسهم!!!!!!!!!!

هذا كان حال مصر طوال السنوات التي انقضت منذ غزو الاسكندر: ذلة و هوان و ثورات لا امل فيها للتخلص من حكم الرومان و تدهور العقائد الدينية بالرغم من مواصلة انشاء المعابد و مظاهر الطقوس الالفية البراقة .
و تاتي النصرانية الي مصر لا لتغير من حال اهلها و لا لتجعلهم اقدر علي القتال بل لتكون ذريعة جديدة للامعان في اذلالهم و انزال الهوان بهم فوق كل هوان.
و لهذا حديث اخر

المراجع
انظر المراجع السابقة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*لو انك استجمعت كل الظروف و المحن التي مرت بالمصريين منذ قضي الفرس علي استقلالها حتي اخر العهد الروماني و البزنطي لما توقعت سوي نتيجة واحدة : هي القضاء علي القومية المصرية ان لم يكن محو المصريين من علي وجه البرية و ما عليك الا ان تتامل ما حدث في بلاد الغال و ايبريا و رومانيا  حيث تحولت تلك البلاد الكبيرة الي مقاطعات لاتينية و كانت لغة الرومان هي الاصل في تكوين اللغات الفرنسية و الاسبانية و البرتغالية و لغة رومانيا الحديثة و ما زال اهل تلك البلاد يعتزون باصلهم اللاتيني 
اليس غريبا اننا حتي الان تنتفخ اوداجنا عندما نقول بكل فخر اننا مصريون ابناء مصريين احفاد حضارة عشرة الاف سنة لم نغير لساننا الا مرة واحدة اليست هذه حقيقة تاريخية اخري يجب ان تقد بالازميل في رؤوس ابنائنا .

و مع ذلك لم تستطع كل تلك الارزاء و الاحن ان تقضي علي القومية المصرية و كلما زادت محنتهم كلما ازدادوا تمسكا بقوميتهم و سوف يقدم لنا تاريخ المسيحية في مصر صورة من الصور الرائعة لمقاومة المصريين للغرباء و لكن....................


لكن لنا عودة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*و لكن لم تقف مقاومة المصريين عند حدود تمسكهم بقوميتهم بل بعقيدتهم بل اتخذت مظهرا ايجابيا في شكل ثورات محلية لم تكن تجدي نفعا حيال السيطرة الرومانية الجبارة و اهم تلك الثورات ثورة (الاخوان الثلاثة ) : قامت في اوائل حكم القيصر موريس 582 ميلادية عندما تحرك الاخوة ابوسخيرون و مينا و يعقوب ببلدة (ايكيليه) (زاوية صقر مركز ابي حمص بحيرة) يحتجون علي اعتقال حاكم سمنود لاثنين من عظماء القبط ( و اقصد بكلمة القبط هنا شعب مصر لا الكلمة المتعارف عليها الان بمعني مسيحي او نصراني) و تبعهم الاهلون فتهيا حاكم الاسكندرية لقمعها  بعد ان امتد لهيب الثورة الي غالب اقاليم الوجه البحري و لغ الثائرون ابواب الاسكندرية و تمكنوا من منع القمح و الغلال عنها كما استطاع اسحاق ابن الاخ اكبر من الاستيلاء علي مراكب الغلال المخصصة للقسطنطينية.

و انتهي امر تلك الثورة بوقوف حاكم الاسكندرية امام الثائرين يهدد باعدام القبطيين المعتقلين و ثلاثة اخرون من كبار القبط فاضطر الثوار من الانفضاض عن الاخوة الثلاثة و هرب هؤلاء ثم تم القبض عليهم و جز رقابهم .

و من الثورات المحلية: ثورة صان و خربتا و بسطة و سنهور و اخميم و غيرها اخفقت كلها و اغرقت في دماء المذابح الوحشية و تلاها طرد المصريين من الوظائف العامة هذا كان حال مصر في القرن السادس الميلادي.
و يدخل القرن السابع الميلادي و يتولي الكرازة المرقسية البطريرك الثامن و الثلاثون المسمي بنيامين الاول سنة 620 ميلادية في حكم الامبراطور هرقل و يوفد الي مصر وال بيزنطي من نوع جديد عينه هرقل حاكما مدنيا و بطريركا ملكيا في الوقت نفسه و هو قوروش (المقوقس) و م يري الامبراطور ان يتحدي مشاعر المصريين في اول الامر فقد استشار بطريرك القسطنطينية و بطريرك انطاكية في امرتوحيد المذاهب المسيحية علي مبدا جديد و هو ان المسيح واحد و فعله واحد دون الاشارة الي وحدة طبيعة المسيح او ازدواجيتها أي هل هو ذو طبيعة الاهية خالصة او بشرية خالصة ام له طبيعة الاهية و بشرية في ذات الوقت .
و لم تخف علي المصريين حيلة المستعمر و رفض البطريرك المصري الاراف بممثل الامبراطور بطريركا ملكيا فاضطهد  و هرب الي برية شهات (وادي النطرون) ثم انتقل الي الصعيد حيث ظل مختبئا هناك عشر سنوات بعد ان اوصياساقفته بالاختفاء فاطاعه البعض و بقي الاكثرون و ضل عدد كبير منهم و اقام هرقل اساقفة خلقدونيين ملكيين في طول البلاد و عرضها و اضطهد المصريين اضطهادا ذريعا.

اذا فظهور المسيحية لم يكن تهديد بالقضاء علي الامبراطورية الرومانية فقط و لكن لان اعتناق بعض من رعايا الرومان لهذه الديانة قد صاحبته و ربما حفزته حركة تحرير كبيرة لشعوب الشرق الاوسط من قيود الامبراطورية الرومانية و لم يكن هذا التحرير ممكنا و لا ميسورا و قد جردت تلك الشعوب من اسلحتها و احتفظت روما فيها بجحافلها.
و لن نخرج عن النطاق المصري و نحن نحلل اثر المسيحية في تحرير مصر من الرومان و في اعتقادنا انه ليست المسيحية هي التي ايقظت الوطنية المصرية فالوطنية المصرية لم تدركها سنة و لا نوم في أي وقت من تاريخها الطويل و يحدثك المطالعون لاوراق البردي في اخر عهود الوثنية المصرية  عن كلمة الوطن ((patrios))   ترد في بعض المخطوطات بل ان اعتناق المصريين للمسيحية هو في ذاته مظهر من مظاهر مقاومة الاحتلال الروماني و لم يبشر مار جرجس بكلمة الانجيل عبثا عندما جاء للاسكندرية في القرن الاول للميلاد فلا يقارب القرن الثالث نهايته حتي تكون مصر قد تحولت عن ديانتها القديمة التي مارستها منذ اكثر من خمسة الاف سنة الي ديانة يسوع الناصري و امنت بانه كلمة الاب المتجسدة.

لنا عودة

المراجع
يعقوب نخلة روفيلة         تاريخ الامة القبطية
منير شكري         المسيحية و ما تدين به للقبط
منير شكري       اثناسيوس الرسولي
القمص منسي     تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية
وليم ورل          موجز تاريخ القبط
Albright W.F: from the stone age to christianity*

----------


## sayedattia

*العزيز الغالي / أبن طيبة ( أ . معتز )

في آخر لقاء معك كنت قد وعدتك بقراءة سلسلتك الرائعة : كيف نكتب التاريخ
ولكن للأسف الشديد .... منعتني بعض الظروف الطارئة تحقيق ما وعدت ........
وحينما صافحت موضوعك الأكثر من رائع ... شدتني المقدمة وغصت في مادتها 
الغزيرة ..... وسوف أتابع معك الموضوع من البداية لأنني وددت أن أدلو بدلوي في 
بعض الجزئيات .... فهدفنا جميعا أن يكون التاريخ مرآة صادقة وشاهد علي حضارة
 مصر العظيمة ... بلا تحريف أو مبالغة أو تقليل ... 
وإلي لقاء يومي معك للتواصل وإبداء الرأي ..... ولي عودة غدا إن شاء الله ...
وتقبل خالص تحياتي ....*

----------


## sayedattia

*الحلقة الأولي :
في البداية أود أن أوجه الشكر للأخ العزيز / ابن طيبة علي الفكرة الرائعة لهذه الحلقات الثرية عن إعادة كتابة وصياغة التاريخ المصري بعيون مصرية ثاقبة وفكر متطور لاتحكمه الأهواء أو تتحكم فيه العقد النفسية ولايتضمن إسقاطات تتطلبها النفوس الغير سوية 

في الحلقة الأولي تفضل كاتبنا الواعد ومفكرنا القدير في إعطائنا نبذة مختصرة وملخص شامل عن النقاط التي سوف يتناولها في بحثه القيم ... وقد نجح في هذا الي حد كبير 
وليسمح لي ان أتواصل معه في النقاط التاليه :

 الأهرامات الثلاثة ابواب الخلود اقيمت علي حدود الازل
اتفق معك ومع كل المؤرخين الذين توصلوا الي هذه الحقيقة واختلف مع الذين ذهبوا الي أن المصريين القدامي قد أهتموا بالعدم والفناء وأن أعمالهم في بناء ألمقابر والأهرامات قد تمت خوفا من سياط حكامهم وأن كل حجر قد رفع في صرح البناء قد هدم حجرا في كبرياء كل مصري ... والحقيقة تتجه الي أن الأبداع والفنون والمعمار الجيد لايزدهر إلا في وجود الحرية والرخاء والعدل ..

حق لمصر ان تتمثل بالحكمة القائلة : اذا اردت السلام فعن طريق الحرب
لست معك في هذا القول فالحروب مدمرة ليس فيها منتصر ومهزوم .... بل فيها قتلي وأرامل وأيتام وجرحي ومشوهين ومعقدين نفسيا .... ولكني مع القول الذي يقول : إذا أردت السلام فأبدأ بالسلام ولكن لو أضطررت للحرب فأنت  لها حتي يبزغ شمس السلام ويعود غصن الزيتون في أيدي البشر .....

امة تحيا خمسة الاف عام علي اقل تقدير تستقل فيها 3500 سنة اي ما يعادل سبعين في المائة من تاريخها اليست هذه حقيقة يجب ان ندقها بالقدوم و المسمار في رؤوس شبابنا
معك كل الحق فنحن أمةأبتلاها الله بإحتلال الغير لمدة1500 سنة ولكن حباها أيضا أستقلالا لمدة3500 سنة فليرسخ في إذهاننا جميعا أن لانرضي بحكم الغزاة ولايمكن لهم أن يمحوا الشخصية المصرية وأن يهضموا النسيج المصري النادر في داخلهم وإنما في أحوال كثيرة كان يحدث العكس تماما .... 

وفي النهاية أود أن أقدم شكري لصاحب هذا العمل المتميز .... وإلي لقاء متجدد وتواصل جديد مع الحلقة الثانية .... وتقبل خالص تحياتي ...*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *العزيز الغالي / أبن طيبة ( أ . معتز )
> 
> في آخر لقاء معك كنت قد وعدتك بقراءة سلسلتك الرائعة : كيف نكتب التاريخ
> ولكن للأسف الشديد .... منعتني بعض الظروف الطارئة تحقيق ما وعدت ........
> وحينما صافحت موضوعك الأكثر من رائع ... شدتني المقدمة وغصت في مادتها 
> الغزيرة ..... وسوف أتابع معك الموضوع من البداية لأنني وددت أن أدلو بدلوي في 
> بعض الجزئيات .... فهدفنا جميعا أن يكون التاريخ مرآة صادقة وشاهد علي حضارة
>  مصر العظيمة ... بلا تحريف أو مبالغة أو تقليل ... 
> وإلي لقاء يومي معك للتواصل وإبداء الرأي ..... ولي عودة غدا إن شاء الله ...
> وتقبل خالص تحياتي ....*


*استاذي الفاضل سيد عطية
مرحبا بك سيدي في موضوعنا المتواضع
و منتظر سيادتكم و رد سيادتكم و التعليقات التي من المؤكد سوف تثري الموضوع
دمت بالف خير استاذي الفاضل*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *الحلقة الأولي :
> في البداية أود أن أوجه الشكر للأخ العزيز / ابن طيبة علي الفكرة الرائعة لهذه الحلقات الثرية عن إعادة كتابة وصياغة التاريخ المصري بعيون مصرية ثاقبة وفكر متطور لاتحكمه الأهواء أو تتحكم فيه العقد النفسية ولايتضمن إسقاطات تتطلبها النفوس الغير سوية 
> 
> في الحلقة الأولي تفضل كاتبنا الواعد ومفكرنا القدير في إعطائنا نبذة مختصرة وملخص شامل عن النقاط التي سوف يتناولها في بحثه القيم ... وقد نجح في هذا الي حد كبير 
> وليسمح لي ان أتواصل معه في النقاط التاليه :
> 
>  الأهرامات الثلاثة ابواب الخلود اقيمت علي حدود الازل
> اتفق معك ومع كل المؤرخين الذين توصلوا الي هذه الحقيقة واختلف مع الذين ذهبوا الي أن المصريين القدامي قد أهتموا بالعدم والفناء وأن أعمالهم في بناء ألمقابر والأهرامات قد تمت خوفا من سياط حكامهم وأن كل حجر قد رفع في صرح البناء قد هدم حجرا في كبرياء كل مصري ... والحقيقة تتجه الي أن الأبداع والفنون والمعمار الجيد لايزدهر إلا في وجود الحرية والرخاء والعدل ..
> 
> ...


*استاذي الجليل سيد عطية
شرفني مرور سيادتكم بالموضوع للمرة الثانية و اكثر ما امتعني في رد سيادتكم هذه التعليقات الدالة عن ثقافة تاريخية منزهة عن الاهواء دون اقلال او تهويل
دمت لنا متداخلا مصححا منقحا متابعا*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*فظاهرة انتشار المسيحية تكاد تكون واحدة في كل مكان من الامبراطورية اعتنقها الفقراء و المحرمون و العبيد لاعتقادهم انها تحررهم من مساويء هذا العالم و هي تعدهم بملكوت السماء ملكا خاصا لهم يعوضهم عن العسف و الجور و الحرمان تحت النير الروماني .

و يجب ان نشير الي ان الشعب المصري كان من اشد الشعوب بؤسا بحكم الرومان فقد لاقي من هذا الحكم شيئا انكي من الاستغلال : عرف الذلة المضاعفة فالمصري يحيء بعد الروماني و اليوناني و اليهودي و كل اجنبي في بلاده و كان لكل هؤلاء الحق في الرعوية الرومانية ا المصري فلم يكن له من حقوق غير حق الذل اما واجباته فتبدا و تنتهي عند انتاج الغذء و الكساء و زخرف الحياة للغالبين.

و من السهل فهم نجاح الدعوة المسيحية لدي هذا الشعب المغلوب علي امره لولا قيام صعوبة واحدة : كيف لم يحرص المصري علي ديانته العتيقة و هي اخر صلة له بمجده الغابر ؟  الا ان نظرة واحدة الي ما جري علي هذه الديانة بعد الغزو الفارسي و المقدوني و بعد قرن من الحكم اللاجيدي و الروماني كفيلة بان تفسر لنا كيف جاز للمصري المتمسك بتاريخه  و حضارته  ان يتحول عن ديانته : لقد روع المصري علي مدي سنين الاحتلال الاجنبي بمظاهر الزيف و الفساد في ديانته

و لا احسب المصري تقبل ببساطة حكاية البطليموس او القيصر يغتصب عرش فرعا في الدنيا و الاخرة و كان الكهنة حفاظ الملة و رعاتها اول من يمالئون و يداهنون المحتل فعلوا ذلك مع الفرس و مع الاسكندر و مع البطالسة و مع الامبراطور الروماني و راي المصريون صورة اولئك الملوك الاغراب تنقش علي جدران المعابد و صروحها في الملابس الفرعونية تحت بصر الالهة الالفيين و سمعهم اذا جاز لنا هذا التعبير. كما راوا المعابد تقام باسماء جديدة و تضاف ارباب اجنبية  الي البانتيون المصري . و تكرس معابد لبرنيقة و غيرها من زوجات البطالسة و شقيقاتهم و لامهات الاباطرة و زوجاتهم بل للشاب الجميل انطنوس اشهر شواذ التاريخ و خليل الامبراطور الروماني ادريانوس  فلقد اقام هذا الامبراطور لخليله معبدا!!!
لقد مسخت الديانة الرسمية لمصر القديمة و داخلها الغش و التدليس و حرفت اسماء الالهة و اضيفت اليها اسماء يونانية ركبت تركيبا مزجيا تختلط فيها رطانة اليونان باللغة المصرية القديمة فانهارت حقيقتها في نفوس المصريين و ان احتفظوا زمنا بكل طقوسها و هيلها و هيلمانها و انصرف المصريون بكليتهم الي العالم الاخر و الي عقائدهم الشعبية  و اصبح لطقوس الثالوث الاوزيريسي  الاساس التعبدي لديهم فهذه الطقوس تصور لهم النشور بعد الموت و لعلهم راوا في قصة ايزيس روح بلادهم تحاول ان تجمع اشلاء قوميتهم من تحت اقدام الغاصبين .
ظل المصريون يمارسون طقوسهم اليومية في الحياة و الموت و قد تحولت عقائدهم الي مجرد رموز لا معني لها و انحدرت الي ضروب من السحر و مجموعة من التعاويذ و التمائم ظلوا يحنطون موتاهم و يدرجونهم في لفائف الكتان و يزودونهم بنصوص كتاب الموتي مؤمنين بالنشور و الحياة الباقية .
و لقد احب المصري الالهة ايزيس و كان يتمثلها و هي تحمل طفلها الالهي حورس و اذا بالعقيدة المسيحية تحدثه عن مريم العذراء و عن الطفل يسوع و عن الاب و عن الصلب و القيامة و الروح القدس . فما ايسر النقلة من اوزوريس و ايزيس و حورس الي الاب و الابن و مريم البتول .
و لم يكن الروح القدس بجديد علي المصريين و قد عاشوا الاف السنين يؤمنون بالروح (با) في صورة طائر و بالقرين (كا) و هو الصورة الروحانية التي تتقمص المومياء او التمثال الجنائزي فيقوم الميت من مرقده يحيا حياته في (امنتي) كما عاش علي الارض .
و اذا كان الصليب القائم يرمز الي الام السيد المسيح و الي الحياة الابدية فما اقرب هذا الرمز الي الصليب ذي الحلقة (عنخ) رمز الحياة الابدية.

اما كيف كان التحول من ديانة عشرة الاف سنة الي المسيحية فلذلك حديث اخر

لنا عودة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*لا احسب المصري تابع منطقا بعينه للتحول الي المسيحية فما تحول الناس عن دياناتهم بدوافع منطقية انما ازعم ان الاسباب السلفة مجتمعة و ربما كان اهمها رغبته في مناوأة حكامه الاجانب و التخلص من ربقة كهنته جعلت المصري يتحول الي عبادة جديدة مكانها نفسه المتدينة بعيدة كل البعد عن مظاهر العنف لا تفرض عليه عبادة الامبراطور سواء في مظهره الروماني كما يريد له الاستراتيجوس او في مظهره الفرعوني كما يريد له الكاهن المصري.
و لا احسب المصريين انقلبوا مسيحيين بين عشية و ضحاها كما فعل ثلاثون الفا من المنبوذين الهنود في اكتوبر 1956 عندما تحولوا الي الديانة البوذية و لا شك ان الكهنة المصريين قاوموا ما وسعتهم المقاومة و لكنها مقاومة لم تكن تجدي لدي شعب فقد ثقته في اخلاص كهنته و صدقهم و وطنيتهم و الغالب ان المقاومة تركزت حول بعض المعابد التي ظلت بمن يرتادها و يسكن حولها و ينتفع بخيراتها شبه جزر من الديانة المصرية القديمة وسط بحر زاخر بالمسيحية .

فلنتصور مصر في القرن الثاني الميلادي و فيها انواع و اشكال من العبادات المصرية القديمة و قد اختلط حابلها بنابلها فنجد العقائد الهلينية و الديانة اليهودية و اليونانية دون اختلاط ثم الدين الرسمي للدولة الرومانية ثم هذا الدين المسيحي الجديد الذي نري اثاره في نهاية القرن الثاني انجيلا للمصريين و كنيسة بالاسكندرية يراسها اسقف مصري هو ديمتريوس (189-231م ) و ما نلبث حتي نسمع بامر مدرسة اللاهوت (الديدسقلية) قامت بالاسكندرية في مواجهة جامعة البطالسة المشهورة و في مواجهة المدارس الاسرائيلية التي عاشت بفضل الفيلسوف فيلون الاسكندري و الي جانب مدرسة الغنوسطسسن أي العارفين و كان بنطائينوس اول استاذ نسمع باسمه شيخا للديدسقلية و هو فيلسوف رواقي تحول الي المسيحية و خلف علي ادارة المدرسة كبير من كبراء الفكر المسيحي هو اكليمانضس الرجل الذي درس الشعر اليوناني و احاط علما بالفلسفة الاغريقية بقدر ما تفقه بالنصرانية و بذلك استطاع ان يحقق مواءمة جميلة بين الفكر اليوناني و العقيدة المسيحية.

و اقفل الامبراطور سبتيميوس ساويرس المدرسة اللاهوتية عام 202م في اول موجات الاضطهاد و عادت بمجرد ان خفت وطأته و استلم ادارة المدرسة من ديمتريوس المفكر اوريجانوس الحكيم  ثم غضب ديمتريوس علي اوريجانوس و قد خالجه الشك في انحرافه فقدمه لمحكمة المجمع المقدس التي ادانته بتهمة الهرطقة فاضطر ان يرحل الي قيصرية فلسطين حيث افتتح مدرسة و من هناك انتقل الي صور حيث توفي

و عاشت مدرسة اللاهوت حتي اوائل القرن الرابع الميلادي أي حتي عهد الاضطهادات الكبري المعروف باسم عصر الشهداء 
و لم تكن المسيحية محصورة بين جدران الاسكندرية بل الثابت انها تقدمت بخطا واسعة خارج العاصمة منذ بداية القرن الثالث و بخاصة في الطيبائيدة (الصعيد الاعلي) و في الفيوم و البهنسا (الصعيد الاوسط) حيث انشئت الكنائس و اقيم علي راسها المطارنة ياتمرون بامر كبيرهم بالاسكندرية اسوة باهل المدن الخمس الغربية ( و ما زال البطريرك القبطي يحمل هذه الاسماء ضمن القابه الكنسية )

و كلما امعن اباطرة روما في الاضطهاد زاد المصريون التفافا حول ديانتهم الجديدة حدث هذا بعد اضطهاد ساويرس في اول القرن الثالث و بعد اضطهادات دقيوس سنة 250 ميلادية و كان يخضع للاضطهادات من يخضع فيرتد و يستشهد من يستشهد و اختطف المصريون اسقفهم دنيس و كان يطلب اللحاق بالشهداء ليخبئوه في ليبيا حيث يواصل جهاده و قيادته للكنيسة المصرية

لنا عودة*

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

جئت احيك اخى العزيز و ستكون لى عودة ان شاء الله

بارك الله فيك ,,

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأستاذ الفاضل معتز فطين 

حقاً استمتع بقراءة ماخطتة يدك في هذا الموضوع المتكامل ....
أسلوب شيق جدا جدا وتصورات أكثر من رائعة ......
سلمت يداك علي المجهود الراقي جدا والممتع جدا جدا ......
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام .......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جئت احيك اخى العزيز و ستكون لى عودة ان شاء الله
> 
> بارك الله فيك ,,


*اخي العزيز محمد
شرفني مرورك الغالي علي الموضوع
دمت متابعا و منتظر عودتك باذن الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *الأستاذ الفاضل معتز فطين 
> 
> حقاً استمتع بقراءة ماخطتة يدك في هذا الموضوع المتكامل ....
> أسلوب شيق جدا جدا وتصورات أكثر من رائعة ......
> سلمت يداك علي المجهود الراقي جدا والممتع جدا جدا ......
> لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام .......
> 
> تحياتي 
> ليلة عشق*


*الاخت الفاضلة ليلة عشق
مرورك المستمر علي الموضوع يزيده قيمة
دمتي بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*كيف تطورت القومية المصرية و اللغة المصرية القديمة من الديموطيقية الي القبطية


و استمرت المقاومة بعد اضطهادات دقلديانوس 303 ميلادية و فاليريوس و ماكسيمين دازا و ما اكثر من قضي من الشهداء و الشهيدات و ما اكثر من عذب او ارسل الي المعتقلات في محاجر سيناء و البحر الاحمر حتي صدر المرسوم الامبراطوري في ميلانو 313 ميلادية يعلن حرية العبادات في الامبراطورية الرومانية.

و ها نحن اولاء نعرف اربعين علي الاقل من المدن المصرية كان لكل منها اسقف و كان بالاسكندرية وحدها مائة الف اسقف و كثير من الكنائس و قدر عدد المسيحيين في القرن الرابع بمليون من الانفس.

و كان لانتشار المسيحية بين المصريين في داخل البلاد اثر من ابعد الاثار في تطور القومية المصرية فالتبشير بالمسيحية بدا في المدن الكبري و باللغة الايونانية و لكن غالبية المصريين المقيمين خارج هذه المدن كانوا يجهلون تلك اللغة و ان اضطروا اليها في معاملاتهم مع الحكومة و امام المحاكم و اقتضي انتشار المسيحية خارج المدن ان تجري الطقوس و تلقي المواعظ بلغة البلاد بتلك اللغة المصرية التي يتخاطب بها المصريون منذ فجر التاريخ. كما فرض انتشار المسيحية و اقبال الناس علي استيعاب نصوصها استعمال الحروف اليونانية لكتابة اللغة المصرية و في الحق لم تبدا كتابة اللغة المصرية القديمة بالاحرف اليونانية بعد تحول المصريين الي المسيحية الا ان هذا التحول كان من افعل الاسباب في استخدام المصريين للحروف اليونانية. فالكتابة الديموطيقية معقدة و خالية من حروف الحركة و قليل جدا من المصريين كانوا يعرفون الكتابة او القراءة اما اليونانية و هي اللغة الرسمية منذ عهد البطالسة و تحت الحكم الروماني كله و في بداية الحكم العربي فقد كانت مستعملة في المكاتبات الرسمية و بعض المكاتبات الخاصة و كان من السهل علي الاميين المصريين ان يجدوا كتبة عموميين يخطون اللغة اليونانية و اتصور اولئك الاميين كانوا يملون رسائلهم بلغتهم المصرية القديمة فيكتبها الكتبة العموميون بالاحرف اليونانية مثلما تكتب التلغرافات العربية من الخارج بالحروف اللاتينية.
و قد شعر رجال الدين الجديد بالحاجة الي نشر الكتب المقدسة و التعاليم الكنسية باللغة المصرية فكان من الايسر ان تترجم الي المصرية و تكتب بالحروف اليونانية و بذلك يسهل ايجاد قراء لها كما يطمئن رجال الدين الي حسن التلفظ باسماء الانبياء و الرسل و الحواريين و البلاد التي كانت مسرحا لحوادث الانجيل.

هكذا نشات اللغة القبطية و هي اللغة المصرية القديمة بعد ان عدت عليها عوادي سبعة الاف سنة او يزيد و تطورت و تحورت بحكم اتصالات المصريين بالاجانب منذ الدولة الحديثة و قد دخلتها الفاظ يونانية عديدة من اسماء الالات و الاشياء و الاصطلاحات الرسمية و اخيرا ما ادخلته الكنيسة من مصطلحات بحكم ان التبشير بالمسيحية بدا في مصر باللغة اليونانية و لما كانت مخارج حروف مصرية لا يوجد مقابل لها في الاحرف اليونانية اضاف المصريون الي الابجدية الاغريقية سبعة احرف من الكتابة الديموطيقية.

و مقاومة المصريين للاحتلال الاجنبي لم تقف عند حد الانضواء في هذا الدين الجديد دين المغلوبين و المحرومين بل قد اتخذت المقاومة صورة من اعجب الصور و اتجاها كان عظيم الاثر في تاريخ المسيحية اتخذت المقاومة شكلا عرف في العصر الحديث باسم (العصيان المدني ) و ( المقاومة )  و ان كانت هذه ليست بالمرة الاولي الذي يستخدم فيها المصريون العصيان المدني ضد محتليهم _و لذلك عودة_ اقول عندما بدات  حركة السياحة و الرهبنة هذه الحركة الروحية اول ما نسمع بها في القرن الثالث عندما خرج رجل صعيدي اسمه بولا او بولس الي الصحراء يتعبد وحيدا متوحدا لم يكن التوحد و لا الانقطاع للعبادة بجديد علي المصريين فقد عرفت الديانة المصرية القديمة نظام الاعتكاف و النسك و الصحراء في مصر ملاصقة للوادي الخصيب اليها يخرج المعني و الهارب من العدالة او من الظلم و طالب الانفراد للتامل و التهجد.

و الحركات الثورية المصرية كانت تنشب و تعتصم بثلاث نواح : بلاد البشمور ( و هي الباري في شمال الدلتا و فوق مياه بحيراتها و بين هيشها و حامولها ) و الحوف الشرقي ( و هو جزء من محافظة الشرقية الان ) ثم الطيبائيدة ( أي اعالي الصعيد) 
و هذا الصعيد الاعلي كان ( الهنترلاند) و المعقل لصميم المصرية في كل زمان و منه خرج امراء الصعيد و علي راسهم احمس يطردون اول امة فتحت مصر و هي الامة المجهولة الاصل و النسب التي عرفها الاقدمون باسم الهكسوس و ترجموا هذا الاسم بملوك الرعاة.

و من الصعيد خرج رواد الرهبنة الكبري  و خرج منه الانبا شنودة اصلب الرهبان عودا و اشدهم نكيرا علي الوثنية المصرية و اول من يحمل امام التاريخ تبعة هدم الاثار المصرية القديمة.

لنا عودة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*و التف حول حركة الرهنة الاف المصريين لم يكونوا كلهم من القديسين و لا حتي من الصلاح فقد اندس في حشود الرهبان الورعين غير قليل من الهاربين 
من وجه القانون عادلا او ظالما لسبب او لاخر و كلمة الهروب من القانون بمعناها في ذلك الزمان تدل في غالب الامر علي روح المقاومة السلبية في الشعب
المصري عندما يطفح كيل الغاصب المحتل و اعوانه من جامعي الضرائب و رؤساء الجند 

في هذا العهد الاول للمسيحية تاسس الدير الابيض قرب سوهاج و تجمع الرهبان في وادي النطرون بشقه الجنوبي حيث دير السريان و دير انبا بشويو ذاع امر
هذه الحركة في ارجاء المسيحية فوفد علي مصر المعجبون بهاذا التجرد و القنوت جاءوا علي حس العجائب التي تتم علي ايدي النساك و قصص التهجد 
و تقتيل الجسد وفدوا علي مصر من شتي بقاع الامبراطورية الرومانية ليروا باعينهم و يتحدثوا بالسنتهم و في رسائلهم عما يشهدون و ليتبركوا بابطال الرياضة
الروحية و عادوا الي بلادهم ممتلئين اعجابا بما راوا و وضعوا اسس الرهبنة الاوربية و الاسيوية بعد ان ترجموا الي اللاتينية و السريانية دستور رهبنة الشركة الذي وضعه انبا باخوم 

و كان بابا الكرازة المرقسية يعتبر هؤلاء الرهبان جيشه الروحي و المادي فاذا سافر الي المجامع العدة التي كانت تعقد غالبا في اسيا الصغري بامر الامبراطور
للتداول في شان فقه الديانة المسيحية و اركان عقيدتها حاط نفسه بجموع الرهبان الصاخبة يعاونهم نوع من (الصبوات) الدينيين يعرفون باسم (البارابولاني) و وظيفة
اولئك الرهبان و الصبوات تشبه ما عرفناه في عصرنا باسم المظاهرات و جموع الهتافة لم يكونوا يعنون و لا كانوا يفقهون شيئا من المساجلات البيزنطية الطويلة 
التي كانت تجري في تلك المجامع حول طبيعة السيد المسيح الهية خالصة هي ام انسانية الهية ام انسانية فحسب انما هم سافروا بطانة لبابا الاسكندرية مؤيدين لزعيم
الوطنية المصرية لان ما يقوله داخل المجمع هو الحق و لا يعرفون حقا غير ما يقوله رئيسهم الروحي و رمز امانيهم

ان المسيحية المقترنة بالهيلينية التي كانت تنادي بها روما لم تعش طويلا في مصر بسبب قوة اندفاع القومية المصرية ضد كل دخيل و ضد كل ما يمثله هذا الدخيل 
لم تهدا حفيظة المصريين علي المحتلين بعد ان اعتنق اباطرة روما و بيزنطة ديانة الناصري و لم يطفيء لظي كرههم للامبراطور الجالس علي ضفاف
القرن الذهبي تحوله للمسيحية فما كان اسرعهم الي الاستئثار بمذهب مسيحي يخالف مذهب الامبراطور البيزنطي فاذا اتجهت روما الي الهرطقة الاريوسية
قامت مصر تناهض الاريوسية و حينما نادت مسيحية الروم بازدواج طبيعة المسيح اعلنت الكنيسة المصرية و تمسكت الي يومنا هذا بعقيدة الطبيعة الواحدة
فلا عجب ان عاني اقباط مصر من اضطهاد اهل ملتهم البيزنطيين اشد بكثير مما لاقوه علي ايدي الوثنيين

و ليس بيسير علي كاتب هذه السطور و قد نشا مسلما في بيئة اسلامية صحيحة ان يفهم فيشرح اسس الخلاف الذي نشب في الكنيسة ابان القرن الخامس و غاية ما وسعنا 
فهمه هو اختلاف اللاهوتيين في تعريف تجسد كلمة الاب في صورة يسوع لانه و قد ظهر بين الناس بشرا سويا اليس في هذا الدليل علي ان طبيعته من طبيعة البشر؟!

لنا عودة*

----------


## الفرعون المغرد

[frame="5 60"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=اخى ا...<br />
تحياتى[/frame]

----------


## الفرعون المغرد

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=اخى ا...<br />
تحياتىhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=

----------


## الفرعون المغرد

اخى العزيز ابن طيبه
سلت على هذه المجهودات الرائعة 
فانا من عشاق التاريخ
فقد قال اهل المعرفة    من درس التاريخ فقد درس كل العلوم 
وكنت اتمنى ان تبدأ بالتقسيمات المتعارف عليها للتاريخ وياحبذا لو كنت بدات بعناصر رئيسية لهذه التقسيمات مثل فترا ماقبل التاريخ ولماذا سميت بذلك وماهو السبب لبداية مسمى تارخى جديد بالعصور التاريخية وتبدا تذكر لنا الول المعروفى فى مصر والتفق على عصورها من كل المؤرخين وكل دولة تضم مجموعة من الاسر وتتابع التاريخ الى ان تصل الى عصرنا هذا كعناصر فقط 
كى يدرك الاخوة الاعزاء ماذا يعنى مسمى مصر القديمة وارتباط مصر تاريخيا بغيرها من الامم الاخرى 
ولى تعقيب بسيط على ان مصطلح فرعون لم يكن يطلق على كل ملك مصرى فحسب فكلمة بر - عا تعنى البيت العالى او البيت العظيم  ومن هنا فقد شمل المصطلح البيت الحاكم اى كل من يسكن بيت الحكم المصرى  حسب معلوماتى الفقيرة  
لقد افدتنا جميعا 
تحياتى

----------


## ابن طيبة

> اخى العزيز ابن طيبه
> سلت على هذه المجهودات الرائعة 
> فانا من عشاق التاريخ
> فقد قال اهل المعرفة    من درس التاريخ فقد درس كل العلوم 
> وكنت اتمنى ان تبدأ بالتقسيمات المتعارف عليها للتاريخ وياحبذا لو كنت بدات بعناصر رئيسية لهذه التقسيمات مثل فترا ماقبل التاريخ ولماذا سميت بذلك وماهو السبب لبداية مسمى تارخى جديد بالعصور التاريخية وتبدا تذكر لنا الول المعروفى فى مصر والتفق على عصورها من كل المؤرخين وكل دولة تضم مجموعة من الاسر وتتابع التاريخ الى ان تصل الى عصرنا هذا كعناصر فقط 
> كى يدرك الاخوة الاعزاء ماذا يعنى مسمى مصر القديمة وارتباط مصر تاريخيا بغيرها من الامم الاخرى 
> ولى تعقيب بسيط على ان مصطلح فرعون لم يكن يطلق على كل ملك مصرى فحسب فكلمة بر - عا تعنى البيت العالى او البيت العظيم  ومن هنا فقد شمل المصطلح البيت الحاكم اى كل من يسكن بيت الحكم المصرى  حسب معلوماتى الفقيرة  
> لقد افدتنا جميعا 
> تحياتى


*اهلا اخي الحبيب الفرعون المغرد
نورت الموضوع
اما لماذا سلكت هذا المسلك في كتابتي لتاريخ مصر فلقد ذكرته في بداية موضوعي
لا اريد ان اكتب تاريخا تقليديا و لكن اريد ان اكتب تاريخا يعتمد علي قصة شعب هو من كتب هذا التاريخ بدمائه و دموعه و اناته
هذا الشعب كتب التاريخ تحت وطأة التعذيب من المحتل او من الملك المصري
انه كتاب قصة شعب اي الحبيب 
و اذا كنت نهجت المنهج الذي اشرت اليه في مداخلتك لكنت اكتب كتابا عاديا من الاف الكتب التي تتحدث عن تاريخ مصر
و كلها مكتوبة بايدي اجنبية كلهم يتغنون بملوك مصر القديمة و الحديثة و كلهم ينسون في معرض حديثهم ان يكتبوا تاريخ هذا الشعب الذي بني هؤلاء الملوك
دمت بخير اخي الحبيب
و شاكر لك تواصلك الطيب*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأستاذ الفاضل معتز فطين 

في انتظار عودتك الكريمة لنستمتع بما يخطة قلمك الجميل .....
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *الأستاذ الفاضل معتز فطين 
> 
> في انتظار عودتك الكريمة لنستمتع بما يخطة قلمك الجميل .....
> لك خالص التقدير والاحترام .....
> 
> تحياتي 
> ليلة عشق*


*الاخت الفاضلة ليلة عشق
اسف علي التاخير الذي لم يكن بيدي و يعلم الله
في المداخلة التالية انشاء الله باقي قصتنا عن شعب مصر
دام لنا مرورك الطيب
و دمتي بالف خير اختي الفاضلة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*و لكن المسيحيين امنوا بالطبيعة الالهية لابن مريم بحسبان انه كلمة الاب فجاء اريوس احد رجال الدين بالاسكندرية و انكر علي المسيح ان يكون من طبيعة 
الاب الذي لا شريك له و بذلك اكد نوعا من الوحدانية و لو انه لم ينكر الوهية المسيح كلية و جاء اعداء اريوس و الكنيسة المصرية علي راسهم 
فشلحوه و انكروا اي اثر للطبيعة البشرية في المسيح و تمسكوا بعقيدة الطبيعة الواحدة للمسيح و هي الطبيعة الالهيةو اذا كان المصريون لم ينكروا وجود
طبيعتين للمسيح  قبل تجسد الكلمة فانهم يقولون بزوال او انزواء الطبيعة البشرية كلها بعد التجسد انزوت كما تنزوي نقطة الماء في المحيط فهي موجودة و غير موجودة
اما كنيسة بيزنطة فتؤمن بان للمسيح طبيعتين بشرية و الهية

كان هذا هو اس الخلاف و المساجلات و المشاحنات في المجامع بين الكنيسة المصرية (المونوفيزية و تسمي عند الكتاب الاجانب باليعقوبية) و بين
كنيسة بيزنطة ( و تعرف بالملكية ) و لا شك ان تمسك الفريق الاضعف المغلوب علي امره بعقيدة تخالف الفريق الغالب يحمل معني مناوأة الضعيف للقوي
بل هي الظهير الروحي للمقاومة الوطنية فالمصريون يعارضون بيزنطة و يكرهون المحتل كما انهم يعتزون بشخصيتهم و شخصية كرازتهم المرقسية
و لا يريدون لكنيسة الاسكندرية ان تتراجع الي الصف الثاني خلف بيزنطة الاحدث منها مسيحية فاذا كانت القسطنطينية هي عاصمة الامبراطورية بلا منازع
فان الاسكندرية يجب ان تظل عاصمة المسيحية في العالم

يقول كرستوفر دوسون في كتابه ((اصول اوروبا )) ان الازمة الدينية الكبري في القرن الخامس ترتد في اصولها الي قلب العالم الهليني ذاته بمدينة الاسكندرية
لان تقاليد الثقافة الشرقية العريقة عادت الي الحياة في صورة من صور المسيحية 

لقد احتفظ الشعب المصري تحت الحكم البطلسي و الروماني بديانته و حضارته و بينما كانت اسكندرية حاضرة التمدين الهيليني اللامعة اتصلت اسباب الحياه المصرية
القديمة علي ضفاف النيل دون تغيير و بذلك جري تيار الحضارتين جنبا الي جنب دون ان تختلط مياههما لان مصر الالفية احتفظت بطقوسها الدينية ثم جاءت المسيحية
و غيرت كل هذا فانهارت الحواجز الدينية التي تحيط بالشعب المصري حتي وجد نفسه مختلطا بشعوب الامبراطورية الرومانية و مع ذلك فان قوة القومية 
المصرية لم تضعف و الحضارة اليونانية البيزنطية لم تجد سبيلا اليها بل كان العكس هو الصحيح اذ تدهورت اهمية العنصر اليوناني دون توقف و تبوأت اللغة القبطية
اي اللغة المصرية مكتوبة بحروف يونانية مكانتها بدل اليونانية (ارايتم الذكاء المصري المتوقد حتي في اشد الليالي ظلاما) كما احتلت الكنيسة مكان
الديانة الرسمية القديمة في تمثيلها للقومية المصرية و بينما قام علي راس الطبقات الحاكمة اسياد اجانب تبوءوا عرش الفرعون فان التحول الي المسيحية
تبعه تزعم البطريرك المصري للكنيسة المصرية 

و كما كانت مصر في ايام تضعضعها تلقي بمقاليد زعامتها لكبير كهنة امون -رع في طيبة فان جميع قوي الوطنية المصرية التفت الان حول البطريرك و كان 
سلطانه علي الكنيسة المصرية سلطانا مطلقا 

هذه هي قصة الشعب المصري في حقبة من اعقد احقاب تاريخة فالمقاومة المصرية لحكم بيزنطة يشتد عضدها و التهرب من دفع الضرائب يصبح القاعدة
و ذلك بان يهجر الناس ارضهم و يدخلوا الاديرة او ان يحتموا بكبار الملاك القادرين علي التخلص من الضرائب اما الكنيسة فتتمتع باعفاءات عدة
و حاول الامبراطور هرقل في القرن السابع مصالحة الكنيسة المصرية و لم يكن له في هذه المصالحة فضل انما اضطر الي المسالمة بعد ان غزا كسري
ولايات الامبراطورية في الشرق الاوسط فدخل بيت المقدس سنة 614م و مصر سنة 616 و بموت كسري عادت مصر الي حظيرة بيزنطة و راي الامبراطور من الحكمة
استرضاء المصريين فابتدع مذهبا لا ينفي ازدواج طبيعة المسيح و لكنه يقول ((بوحدة مشيئته)) و اوفد الي مصر البطريرك قوروش يبشر بالمذهب
الجديد و يضم الي سلطته الروحية السلطة الزمنية
و هنا يقوا ساويرس ابن المقفع المؤرخ المسيحي ((اوفد قورش الي مصر بطريركا و حاكما عاما و قبل ان تطأ اقدام المقوقس ارض مصر اجتمع البطريرك
القبطي بنيامين بالاكليروس و الشعب و نظم امور الكنيسة الوطنية و اوحي الي الجميع بالمقاومة حتي الموت في سبيل العقيدة ثم نزح الي الصحراء يحتمي
بها هو و اساقفته 

و فشل المقوقس في فرض المذهب الجديد (المشيئة الواحدة) علي الكنيسة المصرية فاستعمل و سائل العنف و الاضطهاد في السنوات الباقية للحكم البيزنطي 
في مصر و كال له المصريون اقذع السباب (كعادتهم دائما) فهو ابن الشيطان و المسيخ الدجال و واصل بنياميين قيادة حركة المقاومة من منفاه الصحراوي
و كانت تلك اللحظة مرصودة في لوح التاريخ للفتح الاسلامي بقيادة عمرو بن العاص فليس عجيبا و لا مستنكرا كما يدعي بعض المؤرخين ان يساعد المصريون
الفاتح العربي و قد جاء ينقذهم من الاحتلال اليوناني الروماني الجاثم علي صدورهم منذ سبعة قرون و لم يقدم المصريون المعونة لفرسان العرب فحسب
بل حارب بعضهم الي جانبهم و كان عمرو بن العاص قائد رجال اجتمعت له صفات الجندي العظيم و السياسي المحنك فاحسن استقبال البطريرك بنيامين و هو عائد
من منفاه 

و لدينا شهادة من مصري من عظماء الاكليروس القبطي في ذلك الزمان او بعده بقليل و هو يوحنا النقيوسي قال:
((احترم عمرو املاك الكنيسة و لم يقترف عملا يعاب عليه فحيا اهل البلاد عهد السلام الديني و اعادة انشاء الكنيسة الوطنية و اديرة وادي النطرون
و دير انبا مقار و جاء الرهبان افواجا يؤكدون اخلاصهم للقائد العربي))

لنا عودة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*فتح عمرو بن العاص مصر و كان يجمع الي القيادة العسكرية الباهرة حكمه السياسي و سماحته متاثرا في ذلك برئيسه الخليفة الراشد الفاروق الزاهد
المتعبد الامن المؤمن العادل عمر بن الخطاب و ما ان تم لعمرو الفتح حتي قرب اليه الاقباط و كتب الي البطريرك بنيامين (ابي الميامين) يؤمنه و يدعوه
اليه فلبي الرجل الدعوة و استقبله عمرو استقبالا حسنا و من الماثور عن ابن العاص قوله في جيشه بعد الفتح : ((حدثني عمر امير المؤمنين انه سمع
رسول الله يقول : ان الله سيفتح عليكم بعدي مصر فاستوصوا باهلها خيرا فان لكم فيها صهرا و ذمة فكفوا ايديكم و عفوا فروجكم و غضوا ابصاركم))

و سمع الرهبان في مخابئهم الصحراوية و صوامعهم الجبلية بامر قوم جاءوا من الشرق ليقضوا علي الروم المارقين فاحتشدت حشودهم و وفدت علي القائد عمرو في جماعات
كثيرة تحييه و تستبشر بقدومه و هو معجب بتلك الوجوه السمراء و الشعور الشعساء و الاسكيمات المهلهلة لا تكاد تغطي اجسادهم اوهنها الزهد و ضمرتها العبادة

و يطيب لي ان اتصور ابن العاص ناظرا الي جيش الحفاة اولئك و هو العربي المتقشف بطبيعته قائد امير المؤمنين المتواضع الذي كان يلبس الجبة الصوف
المرقعة بالاديم و يشتمل بالعباءة و يحمل القربة علي كتفه مع هيبة قد رزقها و كانت رحله مشدودة بالليف اقول اتصور ابن العاص متاملا هذه الانسانية الخشنة فاذا به
يقارنها بما راي من بذخ الروم الفاضح فيكره الاسكندرية و حياتها التي تنم عن الترف و السرف 

و قد يسال سال عند قراته هذه السطور كيف تحولت مصر في عهد الاسلام من التحدث باللغة المصرية القديمة الي اللغة العربية و كيف تبدلت الكتابة من القبطية الي
العربية و من هم هؤلاء الان الذين يعيشون علي ارض مصر ما هو اصلهم ما هي جنسياتهم من نحن؟

لذلك حديث اخر
لنا عودة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*دخلت مصر في حوزة الاسلام عام 640 ميلادية و لم تخرج عنه منذ ذلك التاريخ و لن تخرج عنه الي يوم الدين و ليس امر الفتح العربي مجرد ديانة اعتنقها المصريون
رويدا او حتي مجرد لغة حلت شيئا فشيئا محل اللغة الرسمية للبلاد و هي اليونانية ثم انتهت بالتغلب علي اللغة القومية القديمة و لكن ما حدث نتيجة للفتح
العربي هو ان مصر اصبحت منذ ذلك التاريخ ركنا هاما من اركان العالم الاسلامي و ارتبطت مصائرها بمصائر الاسلام و اصبحت لغتها القومية هي لغة العالم
الاسلامي السائدة و هي اللغة العربية 

فمصر اليوم بحكم لغتها قطاع من العالم العربي و بحكم ديانتها الرسمية شطر من العالم الاسلامي الذي يشمل شعوبا و امما احتفظت بلغتها الاصلية مثل ايران و
تركيا و الباكستان و اندونيسيا 
مصر اعتنقت الاسلام دينا و اتخذت الضاد لغة و لعبت دورا خطيرا في التاريخ الاسلامي كله و كذلك في التاريخ العربي دورا سياسيا بحكم تراثها و مركزها
الجغرافي و دورا ثقافيا بفضل ازهرها العتيد.

و هذا التحول الكامل في حياة مصر فصلها فصلا تاما عن تاريخها السابق علي الفتح الاسلامي و لكن من الخطأ ان نحمل الاسلام و اللغة العربية تبعة انفصال
مصر عن تاريخها القديم لانها في الواقع كانت قد نبذت تاريخها القديم عندما تحولت من الوثنية الي المسيحية في القرون الاولي بعد الميلاد و من الخطأ ان نحمل
المسلمين المصريين تبعة تخريب المعابد المصرية القديمة لان المسئول الاول عن هذا التخريب هم المصريون المسيحيون فما ان اصدر الامبراطور تيودوسيوس
عام 395 م  امره بايقاف العبادات الوثنية في انحاء الامبراطورية حتي راح المسيحيون المصريون يهدمون او يخربون المعابد او يحيلونها الي كنائس و بيع

لنا عودة*

----------


## فهد مصر

مجهود رائع جدا

ومميز

وانا اقف احتراما لك ع مجهودك المميز

وانا نقلته فى منتدى اخر ووضعت اسمك

ليعرف الجميع تاريخ مصر

مع ارق واعذب تحياتى لشخصك الرائع

----------


## ابن طيبة

> مجهود رائع جدا
> 
> ومميز
> 
> وانا اقف احتراما لك ع مجهودك المميز
> 
> وانا نقلته فى منتدى اخر ووضعت اسمك
> 
> ليعرف الجميع تاريخ مصر
> ...


شكرا فهد مصر علي المشاركة الطيبة
و شكرا علي النقل لموقع اخر حتي تعم الفائدة
تقديري و احترامب

----------

